#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-14
<fantastic001> pozdrav
<fantastic001> sta se ovdje radi?
<fantastic001> ko je na unity-ju?
<fantastic001> combuster: ejkoji distro koristis?
<combuster> arch
<fantastic001> combuster: eh
<fantastic001> probaj gentoo brate
<fantastic001> da malo kompajliras :)
<combuster> nema potrebe
<combuster> pola arch-a mi je iz source-a
<fantastic001> :D
<fantastic001> jos samo pacman -S portage
<fantastic001> i gotovo
<fantastic001> hehehe
<fantastic001> ali dobro , promis jos na *buntu
<fantastic001> toliko zna a nikako da proba nesto hardcore
<fantastic001> :)
<combuster> mozda mu ne treba
<combuster> :)
<fantastic001> nikad ne znas dok ne probas
<fantastic001> :)
<fantastic001> i ja sam isto mislio za gentoo i eto ne odvajam se od njega
<fantastic001> a pre sam koristio arch
<combuster> ja sam prvo koristio gentoo pa sam presao na arch :) jbg sve zavisi kako kome odgovara
<fantastic001> a sto?  dugo ti traje kompajliranje?
<fantastic001> ili nesto drugo....
<combuster> previse cimanja bez preke potrebe, da sam na nekom lightweight WM-u pa ajde, nego teram gnome... a dev/git snapshot-ove mogu da testiram i na arch-u bez ikakvih problema
<fantastic001> aham
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> svako koristi ono sta voli :)
<fantastic001> combuster: sto ne svratis malo na #lugons
<fantastic001> tamo je veselije nego ovde
<combuster> nemam pojma, svracao sam par puta, navraticu neki dan
<combuster> da vidim sta se radi
<fantastic001> ok
<promis> Ubuntu nego Å¡ta!
<promis> Tačnije Ubuntu Studio
<promis> fantastic001: život je suviše kratak da bi se kompajliralo
<fantastic001> eh pa i kratak da bi cekao da se program ucita :D
<fantastic001> i da cekas novu verziju za nov kernel
<promis> fućka mi se za najnoviji kernel
<fantastic001> eh i za nove programe ((neke)
<promis> oni koji mi BAÅ  trebaju ja ih i iskompajliram
<promis> ako ih nema u ppa
<promis> kompajliram i ja fantastic001
<promis> kad mi zatreba
<promis> Stalno me more misli da probam neki drugi disto
<promis> ali to bi bilo čisto izdrkavanje
<promis> bolje da trošim vreme na druge stvari
<fantastic001> pa dobro
<fantastic001> mada u ubnut  i ne znas bas sta imas a sta nemas
<fantastic001> ali dobro
<fantastic001> po meni je on nekako suvise win-like u poredjenju sa gentoo
<fantastic001> ali ok
<fantastic001> necu da te teram
<fantastic001> koristi ono sta volis
<promis> pa valjda kad uključim sinaptik vidim šta imam a šta ne
<promis> razumem je zašto ti misliš da je gentoo bolji
<promis> ali meni to nije bitno
<promis> i slažem se da je ubuntu win-like
<promis> ali mi to nije bilo bitno
<fantastic001> ok
<fantastic001> svi smo mi braca linuxasi :D
<promis> upravo tako
<promis> i nema potrebe za nekim prepotetnim elitizmom
<promis> treba da Å¡irimo svest o slobodnom softveru
<promis> pa makar i sa ubuntu-om
<fantastic001> tako je
<promis> da li je prisutan neko iz forumske uprave?
<promis> hteo bih da skrenem pažnju na eventualni bug
<prvul> promis,
<promis> o
<prvul> koju temu koristis na forumu
<prvul> themu
<promis> sivu
<promis> onu ana...
<prvul> ajd proveri sad cp
<promis> dobro je sad
<prvul> ok
<promis> i ona black tema je imala problem
<prvul> da
<prvul> i mobile isto
<promis> mobile nisam gledao
<prvul> samo kde4 i default su bile ok
<prvul> hvala za prijavljen bug
<promis> Služimo narodu!
<prvul> baš
<promis> ;-)
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: e nisam ti se hvalio, podigao danas vozačku. :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-15
<r1za> К кому можно обратиться(новичек)
<r1za> ??
<r1za> Wine и PlayOnLinux могут работать когда оба приложения установлены,или же возможна работа только одного???
<Beretta021> hey
<Beretta021> i don't understand
<r1za> q ;)
<Beretta021> try english
<r1za> not
<r1za> im Russia
<r1za> im love Linux
<r1za> new user in Linux
<Beretta021> :)
<r1za> 1 moment
<Beretta021> we are from Serbia
<Beretta021> try google translate xP
<r1za> ok ok
<r1za> =)
<r1za>  im not noob)
<Beretta021> serbian and russian are similar but not too much to undrstand
<Beretta021> :P
<r1za> )))
<r1za> I новичек, have passed recently with xp on ubuntu, I want to know wine and playonelinux clash among themselves or it is possible to install both these applications and to work with them???
<Beretta021> yes you can
<Beretta021> Playonlinux is frontend of wine i think
<r1za> It's cool! Many thanks how you there live?? We a brothel in the country))) and to all now have frosts-20
<Beretta021> it's not bad
<Beretta021> :)
<r1za> wallpers
<r1za> mi desktop
<fantastic001> total of 11 nicks?
<fantastic001> sto vas je tako malo?
<dungodung> jbg
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<fantastic001> uf jel treba nekome pomoc dosadno mi je :)
<fantastic001> ajde jel treba nesto uraditi
<promis> evo na forumu mu[terija koliko ho'e[
<promis> a ako ti je baš toliko dosadno napiši neki tutorial
<promis> ili prevedi neko uputstvo na srpski
<Beretta021> :D
<fantastic001> ma evo pisem uputstvo za instalaciju gentoo-a
<promis> okej
<fantastic001> ln
<promis> ln
<stefaca> evo me
<stefaca> :)
<stefaca> ziv jos uvek
<stefaca> da napisem kako radim?
<promis> de si sine
<stefaca> skinem disk sa http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.0/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.0-i386-netinst.iso
<stefaca> napravim boot flesku
<stefaca> instaliram to sve zivo
<ackanao> stefaca, aj' na privatni
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-16
<petar_> postovani imam jedno pitanje ako imate vremena
<code> pozdrav svima, imali koga da moze da mi pomogn oko sherovanja internet konekcije izmedju dva ubunta?
<Djus> http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=5FQZ
<Djus> да л' је могуће, да је оволико бржа  :)
<maletaski> teško ;)
<Djus> то је мој тест
<Djus> и на опери има 20 отворених табова
<Djus> тест је био на 21  ;)
<maletaski> evo mog testa na ff 4.0b12
<maletaski> http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=5FQZ
<Djus> ех, па ти имаш 4.0  :))
<maletaski> da :D
<Djus> на бети укључњн спеед  :Д
<maletaski> +malo twekovanje
<maletaski> :D
<Djus> хаха, имаш инсталирану оперу?
<maletaski> ne
<Djus> ех
<maletaski> kakva crna opera :D:D
<maletaski> to nesmem po službenoj dužnosti :D
<Djus> само да би могли да упоредимо
<maletaski> e jbg
<maletaski> nema Å¡anse sad da se mlatim sa instalacijom opere
<Djus> ок
<Djus> само сам питао  :Д
<maletaski> :D
<Djus> http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=5FQZ
<Djus> доста тога зависи од саног рачунара
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> najviše od grafičke i proca
<maletaski> a kod mene je četir jezgra na procu
<maletaski> i grafika je nvidia 9800gt
<Djus> па да, на мом комодору то и нису репрезентативне компоненте
<Djus> :)
<maletaski> hehe :D
<maletaski> pa pravo da ti kažem ako je ovaj novi komodorre
<maletaski> onda bogami :D:D
<Djus> ех,
<Djus> ја имам онај 64 (нема ни оно +)  :
<maletaski> ahahaha
<maletaski> a evo kakav je ovaj novi comodorre:
<maletaski> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/computers/latest-commodore-64-incarnation-hopes-whats-old-is-new-again/1833
<Djus> да, да, то је већ нешто
<Djus> ја имам ..
<Djus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Commodore64.jpg
<maletaski> ah dobri stari comodorre 64 :D
<Djus> да, после овога http://sr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Слика:ZXSpectrum48k.jpg
<Djus> он ми је изгледао као звер
<Djus> а тек игре..
<maletaski> :D
<Go-Run> zna neko gde se nalazi apt fajl na ubuntu ?
<ackanao> koji apt fajl
<Go-Run> joj ne znam tacno drugaru treba za fax samo mi rekao apt fajl neki
<Go-Run> gde se nalaze informacije o paketima koje skidas
<Go-Run> kad se radi update itd
<ackanao> nisam siguran da znam na šta misliš
<ackanao> ima ovaj:
<ackanao> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ackanao> fajl
<ackanao> ako je to ono Å¡to ti treba
<ackanao> i imaš:
<ackanao> /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<ackanao> fajl
<ackanao> i imaš par fajlova u:
<Go-Run> ok hvala reci cu mu pa nek pogleda na virtual box
<ackanao> /etc/apt folderu
<ackanao> i imaš apt-file folder (ne fajl) u:
<ackanao> /var/cache/apt
<ackanao> folderu
<Go-Run> moguce da je to, nego nije znao da mi objasni lepo
<Go-Run> dao sam mu sve te pa nek pogleda naci ce valjda sta mu treba
<ackanao> ti ne koristiš Ubuntu, jel' tako - koristiš Arch, ako ne grešim?
<Go-Run> da
<ackanao> ok
<ackanao> setio sam se :)
<Go-Run> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-18
<promis> Jel baguje kod vas Pidgin za pristup freenode-u?
<Beretta021> ne koristim ga za irc
<Beretta021> komplikovan
<Beretta021> :p
<noviclan> promis tu si ??
<promis> nije do pidgina
<promis> nešto se dešava
<promis> ni xchat ne radi
<promis> ovo sad je preko qwebirca-
<promis> sad znam zašto neće pidgin da se konektuje http://rt.com/news/sun-storm-years-magnetic/
<noviclan> promis tu si ??
<noviclan> sta je ovo nema nikoga
<savvas> vece :)
<Djus> i tebi
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-19
<Netw0rkBug> z
<cigara> može pomoć?
<cigara> nudge
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-20
<promis> prošla oluja ;)
<cigara> ima li ko iskustva sa virtualbox-om?
<promis> onako
<promis> Å¡ta treba?
<cigara> pravi mi problema sa nečime... :\
<cigara> mislim da je sa procesorom...
<promis> obrazloži
<cigara> http://pastebin.com/0jyYf9bS
<cigara> to je u glavnom delu prozora, a u detaljima
<cigara> http://pastebin.com/WTGSSD5P
<promis> imaš amd procesor?
<promis> i koja je verzija VB-a?
<cigara> 4.0.0.r69151 verzija
<cigara> amd athlon
<cigara> eh da
<cigara> ja po inerciji dolazim ovde, inače koristim suse trenutno... :)
<promis> mislim da to nema veze
<promis> koji je to athlon?
<promis> daj puno ime
<promis> cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep -i model
<cigara> http://pastebin.com/E34kaPVP
<promis> pa idi u odeljak Sytem kartica acceleration i isključi hardversku virtuelizaciju
<promis> naravno gost mora da ti onda bude 32bit
<cigara> Unknown error creating VM (VERR_MM_HYPER_NO_MEMORY).
<cigara> isključio sam virtuelizaciju
<promis> kad ti izbacuje ove greške, kad pokreneš veku mašinu?
<promis> da li si dobro napravio mašinu inače, ad li si nekad imao uspeha u tome?
<cigara> imao sam mandrivu, pa neko vreme nisam pokretao vb....
<cigara> u međuvremenu sam updejtovao kernel, pa sam prvo morao da rekompajliram paket, ali i dalje ne radi....
<cigara> ne znam kako da znam da li sam lepo napravio mašinu :\
<promis> po ono zdravorazumski. mislim ako si ranije imao uspeha, valjda radiš kao i pre.
<promis> da dodeliš dovoljno memorijw
<promis> itd
<promis> kažeš sam si kompajlirao
<promis> zar nema gotov paket na sajtu za suse?
<promis> možda nisi iskompajlirao kako treba?
<cigara> ili je bio problem što sam je postavio da radi sa dva procesora, ili što sam joj dodelio više od 50%memorije (52%)
<cigara> :)
<cigara> radi sad
<cigara> hvala
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-13
<NIkolar91> ćao drugari
<Atlantic777> ćao
<NIkolar91> imam jedno pitanjce, koristim Ubuntu 11.10 sa Xfce radnim okruženjem
<Atlantic777> lepo
<Atlantic777> a pitanje je? :D
<NIkolar91> i ubih se tražeći i pokušavati i ne mogu da skontam kako da promenim pozadinu :D
<NIkolar91> desni klik na pozadinu
<NIkolar91> imam ObConfg
<NIkolar91> ali nigde nema opcija da se menja pozadina
<NIkolar91> išao sam i na program Customize Look and Feel ali tu se menjaju widgeti, teme ikona, kursor ali ne i pozadina
<NIkolar91> znam da je pitanje zvuči trivijalno... ali stvarno ne kontam
<sweeofserbia> Koristila sam ja "Ubuntu", naravno da se menjapozadina,ne znam napamet, ali potrudi se malo
<Ddpbf> 1) какве везе ОБконф има са Иксфце
<Ddpbf> O(pen)b(ox)conf(iguration tool)
<Ddpbf> Друго, кад имаш Иксфце тоје Ксубунту
<Icy_blue> NIkolar91,
<Icy_blue> dakle...
<NIkolar91> da
<Icy_blue> Desni klik > Desktop Setings, otvori ti se prozor sa prvim tabom Background
<Icy_blue> odmah ispod imaš dugmiće + -
<Icy_blue> samo idi na +
<Icy_blue> i do direktorijuma gde su ti slike..
<Icy_blue> to je to
<NIkolar91> pa pokušavam da vam objasnim da nemam te opcije
<Icy_blue> nemaš dugmence + ?
<NIkolar91> na desni klik na pozadinz  izađe mi: terminal, web brouser, desktops (biram koji ću deskotop da koristim), ObConfg, Reconfigure, restart, exit
<Icy_blue> ok ok
<Icy_blue> hajde kroz menu
<Icy_blue> Settings > Settings Manager > Desktop
<sweeofserbia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RokDTd0L89k
<NIkolar91> ček mislim da sam skontao, instalirao sam program xfdesktop
<Icy_blue> bravo, samo polako, naći ćeš
<NIkolar91> e kurac
<NIkolar91> sad mi se pojavila slika
<NIkolar91> koji si opisivao
<sweeofserbia> Nikolar91, ovde ima dama na kanalu
<NIkolar91> ali ne reaguje
<NIkolar91> označim sliku
<NIkolar91> i ništa ne menja
<NIkolar91> e aj probaću restart da lupim, pa ako ne skontam vraćam se.
<NIkolar91> hvala na pomoćI!
<sweeofserbia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RokDTd0L89k
<sweeofserbia> Pogledaj video
<Icy_blue> kako slikovit rečnik :)
<sweeofserbia> :)
<sweeofserbia> :)
<nikolja> e, da vas pitam nešto, ako mogu. :) Zašto ja ne mogu da sinhronizujem svoj Dropbox direktorijum sa onim na internetu? Ja sam stavio da mi direktorijum bude na drugoj particiji, a ne u Home folderu kao što je uobičajno. I sad ne mogu da promenim ovlašćenja nad folderom. Ni preko root komandi ne mogu da promenim korisnike koji imaju pravo da pišu i menjaju sadržinu fe, da vas pitam nešto, ako mogu.
<Icy_blue> kako je formatirana ta druga particija?
<Atlantic777> šta kaže ls -l /taj/folder
<nikolja> samo da nemam ovlašćenja i da samo root može da menja
<Atlantic777> ajd odgovori prvo na pitanje koje je Icy_blue postavila
<Atlantic777> koji je fajl sistem na toj particiji? ntfs?
<Icy_blue> pa i ja kontam da je ntfs.. zato pitah..
<nikolja> ntfs je particija
<nikolja> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root      920
<nikolja> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root        0
<Atlantic777> koji ti je username?
<nikolja> to je od ls -l
<nikolja> kolja
<Atlantic777> i kako si mountovao tu particiju?
<Atlantic777> probaj za početak: chown kolja:kolja /taj/folder -R
<Atlantic777> sudo, naravno
<Atlantic777> ako nije pomoglo, onda ntfs-3g rešava stvar, poprilično sam siguran
<Atlantic777> šta su oni tu skršili? to je ranije ok radilo
<Icy_blue> ne znam, meni pobljave direktorijumi kada ih samo prebacim na externi i vratim
<Icy_blue> jer je externi ntfs
<Atlantic777> to treba zabraniti
<Atlantic777> a čujem da mali mekani pravi novi fs
<nikolja> neće  chown  -R
<Icy_blue> a Å¡ta ti je smetalo da ti Dropbox direktorijum bude u home?
<Atlantic777> nikolja: kaže da ne može da piše po particiji?
<Atlantic777> daj df
<nikolja> sad ništa ne piše... naredbu prihvati preko sudo
<nikolja> ali ništa nije promenilo
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> pokreni ovu komandu i daj link koji ispljune: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && df -h | pastebinit
<nikolja> Atlantic777: aj mi objasni šta znači ta naredba df -h  ?
<Atlantic777> nikolja: pokazuje gde je koja particija montirana u fajl sistemu
<Atlantic777> ništa opasno :)
<Atlantic777> proveri prvo df na suvo
<Atlantic777> a ovo sudo apt-get installl pastebinit kobaja
<nikolja> aha... daje tekstuani fajl
<nikolja> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840466/
<Atlantic777> to instalira jedno zgodno programče koje izlaz kači na paste.ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> da ne kopiraš peške
<Atlantic777> recimo ls ~/ | pastebinit bi okačilo tamo spisak fajlova u tvojem /home direktorijumu
<nikolja> aha... kontam naredbu
<Wex_> može li pomoć oko podešavanja ssh-a?
<Atlantic777> ok, Å¡ta je tu taj dropbox? sda3 ili sda4?
<Atlantic777> Wex_: reci, gde je zapelo?
<nikolja> na sda3 je
<Atlantic777> Wex_: instalirao si openssh server?
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ok, hajde ovako
<Wex_> da i kada hoću coonfig nemogu
<nikolja> ..... /media/sda3/Dropbox
<Atlantic777> nikolja: sudo -c "umount /dev/sda3 && mkdir /mnt/ntfs && ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt/ntfs" && nautilus /mnt/ntfs
<Atlantic777> Wex_: koji config?
<Atlantic777> Wex_: probaj "ssh localhost"
<Wex_> ne mogu...
<Atlantic777> Wex_: šta kaže?
<nikolja> Atlantic777: nije dobra naredba
<Icy_blue> nikolja,  jesi kucao ili prekopirao?
<Atlantic777> uh, možda sudo -c ne može
<nikolja> copy/paste
<Icy_blue> ok..
<Atlantic777> probaj ovako: sudo su
<Atlantic777> pa onda kopiraj ono u navodnicima
<Atlantic777> bez navodnika
<Wex_>  Could not resolve hostname local: Name or service not known
<Atlantic777> Wex_: ne local nego localhost
<Atlantic777> Wex_: ili, da ne bude zabune ssh 127.0.0.1
<Atlantic777> mada, u /etc/hosts ti verovatno piše da je to jedno te isto :)
<nikolja> umount: /media/sda3: device is busy.
<nikolja> (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<nikolja>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Atlantic777> aha, pa pozatvaraj programe koji koriste tu particiju
<Atlantic777> možda ti je i terminal tu otvoren
<Atlantic777> lupni cd
<nikolja> nije
<Atlantic777> ma nešto ti koristi tu particiju
<Atlantic777> proveri, nemoj sada i to da istražujemo :D
<Atlantic777> Wex_: živ li si?
<Wex_> jesam...
<nikolja> :D
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ubij taj terminal pa probaj opet
<Wex_> takav problem i ja imadoh...
<Atlantic777> mogli bismo da vidimo Å¡ta je to
<Atlantic777> odo' da pitam glavonje na #ubuntu
<Atlantic777> nije bilo problema ranije
<nikolja> samo da premestim logove od Kvirca na neko drugo mesto
<nikolja> jedino mi je to koristilo sda3
<nikolja> i dalje neće
<Atlantic777> uh
<nikolja> meni je stavljeno preko pysdm da mi sam kači particije
<Atlantic777> a Å¡ta je pysdm?
<Atlantic777> nikad čuo, a čuo sam svašta
<Icy_blue> program za particionisanje i amount
<Atlantic777> hajde onda vidi u tom programu da čačneš da umesto ntfs koristi ntfs-3g
<Icy_blue> pobrisaće mu podatke ..
<Atlantic777> ma da... pa batali taj program onda :D
<Atlantic777> stani da vidim Å¡ta je to
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ajd da te pitam, a što si koristio to? Inače nije radilo?
<Icy_blue> nešto slično gparted-u, samo malo drugačije :)
<nikolja> ne.... taj program koristim još od 10.04
<Icy_blue> zašto ti je ta particija ostala ntfs? iz nekog posebnog razloga ili onako?
<nikolja> pa da bi za svaki slučaj „ ne daj Bože“ mogao da ih koristim na Windowsu ako zatreba
<Atlantic777> nikolja: zajebi to
<Atlantic777> nikolja: pre će win da zablokoči nego da rokne ext particija
<Icy_blue> istina
<Atlantic777> a uvek imaš neki live disk da izvučeš podatke
<Atlantic777> a i bekape imaš na dropboxu, right?
<nikolja> nešto
<nikolja> a to sve može da stane na 2gb
<Atlantic777> svakako, bekap nije dovoljno dobar izgovor da imaš ntfs particiju :D
<nikolja> ali muzika od 50gb ne može :D
<Atlantic777> da samo znaš koliko ntfs drajver opterećuje CPU...
<Atlantic777> bar je ranije tako bilo
<Atlantic777> i večito problema s time
<Atlantic777> imaš li win još uvek?
<nikolja> jok
<Icy_blue> napravi bkp fajlova, očisti taj hdd ili particiju i lepo formatiraj sa pysdm kad ga već koristiš u ext3 ili ext4 kao što su ti i ostale.. manje muke će biti.
<nikolja> pii... daleko bilo :)
<Atlantic777> nikolja: pa ti si genije. :D
<nikolja> pa jbg, ostalo mi tako
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ajd nemoj da se patimo, lepo izvuci to, pa prebaci na ext
<Icy_blue> hahaha navikaje čudo :)
<Atlantic777> ma kakva crna navika
<Atlantic777> to je zlo
<nikolja> pošto je meni ranije trebalo za faks neki programi koji tada nisu mogli preko Wine da se pokrenu
<Icy_blue> slažem se, ali čekaj da nauči i on
<Icy_blue> biće to sve ok
<Atlantic777> nikolja: vbox
<nikolja> e, pa sad znam za to :)
<Icy_blue> VBox ti je za takve stvari keva
<Atlantic777> nikolja: eto i ja nažalost moram neke programe još uvek da teram
<Icy_blue> isto sinhronizuješ sa dropboxom
<Icy_blue> i rešeno
<nikolja> mogu ja sad neke programe da pokrenem... ali ne baš sve
<Atlantic777> ma vbox ima sharing foldera, meni su svi u mreži, imam i sambu za vbox
<Atlantic777> tj. imao sam
<Atlantic777> nikolja: na primer?
<Icy_blue> pa ako ume da se snađe sa time.. još bolje
<Atlantic777> nikolja: možda se setimo neke alternative, ako postoji
<nikolja> ma apsolvent sam hemije... tako da sumnjam da bi mi mogao pomoći oko toga
<Atlantic777> Icy_blue: ma nađe se na forumu neko da pomogne, a i ako nema znam ko zna.
<Icy_blue> slažem se, meni su na forumu najviše i pomogli
<nikolja> video sam sve alternativne programe na Linuxu što se tiču hemije
<Atlantic777> nikolja: imam par drugova koji se bave hemijom i molekularnom biomedicinom ili kako se to već zove i teraju nix, mogu da proverim.
<nikolja> sad mi je najvažnije da mogu da pokrenem jedan program koji mi baš treba
<Atlantic777> no hajde da vidimo šta ćemo s particijom
<nikolja> neki koji su pravili na Oksfordu
<Atlantic777> onda praviš bekap i seliš sve na ext?
<Atlantic777> nikolja: koji?
<nikolja> da
<Atlantic777> hajde pa ću se raspitati
<nikolja> videću pre 12.04 odradim to
<Icy_blue> najbolje rešenje, i VBox i imaš sve što ti treba.
<nikolja> Icy_blue: namesti UTF-8
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ne, ti namesti utf
<Atlantic777> kod mene radi :)
<Icy_blue> :)
<Icy_blue> i kod mene radi :)
<Ddpbf> И за итуелну машину треба лиценца
<nikolja> auu... to sam na drugom serveru nameštao
<nikolja> Icy_blue: izvini
<nikolja> pošto sam na tri servera
<Icy_blue> nikolja, sve ok ;)
<nikolja> pa ne znam na koji sam šta nameštao
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: to nije naš problem. :)
<Icy_blue> okoreli free softweraši :)
<nikolja> to ću ja na studentski način da odradim ;)
<Icy_blue> ok, taj deo priče zadrži za sebe i ne pričaj nikome :)
<Atlantic777> Studenti imaju pravo na učeničke licence.
<Atlantic777> ali dobro..
<nikolja> da
<Icy_blue> Å¡ta je to licenca? :)
<Atlantic777> Licenca je ono šta nam da je za pravo da radimo sa softverom šta želimo.
<Atlantic777> Bez zakona nema slobode. :)
<Icy_blue> hahah e neka si mi rekao!
<nikolja> jesu li vam isti nadimci (nikovi) kao i na Ubuntu-rs forumu ?
<Icy_blue> meni je tamo mislim samo Blue
<Icy_blue> ovde je već bilo oteto :)
<nikolja> Pošto sam zapamtio nekoliko ljudi koji su veoma aktivni
<Icy_blue> ja sam zapravo na Mintu, a Xubuntu testiram u VB
<nikolja> ja sam tek sinoć malo probao Kubuntu
<nikolja> nikad do sad nisam bio na KDE-u
<Icy_blue> mene učila stara škola.. gnom i eventualno xfce :)
<nikolja> sećam se ranije da sam jedno kratko vreme koristio Knopix
<nikolja> ali to je bila veoma stara verzija
<Atlantic777> e zamreće nam -offtopic
<Icy_blue> nikolja, hoćeš li se snači sa pysdm da odradiš to particionisanje? Pa da javiš kako je prošlo?
<Icy_blue> (samo sam čekala) :)
<nikolja> aha... ok. Izvinite za offtopic
<Atlantic777> !offtopic
<lubotu3> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Atlantic777> nije do mene... nego oni...
<nikolja> ne znam koliko imate kanala ovde
<Icy_blue> u pravu si
<Atlantic777> nikolja: piši /topic
<Icy_blue> ako smo ovo rešili, da idem malo da učim..
<nikolja> slobodno...sad ću i ja
<Icy_blue> :))
<Icy_blue> do čitanja
<nikolja> Atlantic777: izvini :) Moj duboki naklon :)
<nikolja> sad ću da stavim na autojoin
<Atlantic777> nikolja: ne lupaj :D
<enco> poz jel koristi neko ovde mplayer?
<enco> kroz terminal?
<Milos_SD> enco, imas neki problem sa pustanjem fajlova?
<enco> nemam problem sa pustanjem fajlova
<enco> nemam jedno nase slovo Sh
<enco> kao sabac
<enco> u konfig fajlu sam namestio encoding
<enco> subfont-encoding=windows-1250
<enco> ali nije to i nije ono drugo
<enco> da li Milos_SD koristis mplayer kroz terminal?
<enco> jel imas podeseno ovo?
<enco> jel ima neko ovde da pusta filmove kroz terminal, tj. mplayer?
<Milos_SD> ne koristim terminal za pustanje filmova, vec smplayer gui, ali moguce da je subtitle uradjen u UTF-u
<Milos_SD> desavalo mi se to, pa sam morao da promenim encoding u UTF-8
<Milos_SD> probaj to
<enco> da li mozes da pogledas tvoj fajl i da mi kazes sta tamo stoji u subfont-encoding?
<Milos_SD> a gde se taj fajl nalazi? :D
<enco> mislis ovako: subfont-encoding=UTF-8?
<Milos_SD> u .mplayer/config imam samo nesto za tv karticu
<enco> moj fajl je nevidljiv i nalazi se u /home direktorijumu kao .mplayer i unutra tog dir/a ima fajl config
<Milos_SD> da, probaj tako
<enco> evo, sada cu da probam..
<enco> ne moze
<enco> :(
<enco> fali slovo sh
<enco> kao sabac
<Beretta021> enco
<enco> da
<Beretta021> jel na svakom prevodu
<Beretta021> ili smao tom
<Beretta021> _
<Beretta021> ?
<enco> ne znam da li je na svakom prevodu. npr cofeine pusta sva slova isti film je u pitanju
<enco> Beretta021: jel ti imas mplayer?
<Beretta021> enco
<Beretta021> jok
<enco> :(
<Beretta021> smplayer ili umplayer
<enco> zasto niko nema ovaj mplayer :(
<enco> mplayer
<Milos_SD> smplayer ti je gui za mplayer
<Milos_SD> skini to
<enco> da, li ja nemam gui
<enco> samo imam ovaj sto krece iz terminala
<enco> iskreno mnogo mi je lakse
<enco> da ne objasnjavam sada zasto
<Beretta021> meni sa cp1250 sve radi
<enco> jel imas sh slovo, sh kao shabac, sabac
<Beretta021> ima
<enco> :(
<Beretta021> kažem ti radi normalno
<Beretta021> probaj bilo koji drugi prevod
<enco> ok
<Beretta021> možda je jednostavno nesto do prevoda
<Milos_SD> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/mplayer-and-cp1250-subtitles-604431/
<enco> Beretta021: jel ti samo stoji cp1250 ili imas iso ispred?
<Beretta021> enco
<Beretta021> koristim smplayer
<Beretta021> u nejmu je podeseno
<enco> aha, evo sada mi je Milos_SD pustio link sa tekstom, idem da procitam
<Milos_SD> enco, poslednji post tu imas resenje koje mozda moze da ti pomogne
<enco> upravo ga gledam, taj poslednji deo
<enco> super!!!!!!!!
<enco> sada imam s. sabac
<enco> Milos_SD: hvala!
<enco> takodje, Beretta021 hvala na pomoci
<enco> pozdrav :)
<tata> da li neko zna kako da mi proradi rakarrack i jack audio
<vrag81> има ли кога?
<vrag81> мали проблем са ГИМПом,
<vrag81> изашла нова верзија која тражи неку зависност која се не може задовољити  а кад пробам старије верзије опет ми тражи исту зависност и не гозвољава поновно инсталирање ГИМПа
<vrag81> gimp:
<vrag81>   Зависи: „libgimp2.0 (<=2.6.11-z)“ али биће инсталирано издање 2.7.5-2012020901~oo
<vrag81> нађох решење... https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<promis> Segmentirao mi se X
<promis> Đabe je kernel stabilan i radi, kad se segmentira X, pa ne reaguje tastatura
<fb0x> promis: koji kernel? 3.2.5?
<promis> 2.6.32-38-preempt
<fb0x> au brate xD
<promis> Ovo sam više na račun izjava: "stabilan je linux..."
<promis> pa jeste linux stabilan, ali da li je stabilno ostalo oko njega ;)
<promis> Mnogo je problem Å¡to se sistem naziva Linux. Jer onda se ne zna da li se misli na kernel ili na ceo OS.
<acca> ljudi, skinuo sam i instalirao wubi za windows
<acca> gde sad treba ubuntu.iso da stavim?
<promis> jel insistiraš na wubi?
<acca> da
<acca> ja sam skinuo poslednju verziju ubuntu-a i wubi
<acca> postavljeni su u isti folder
<acca> ali on je kao nešto instalirao
<acca> odnosno, samo je podešena prva strana (vrsta linuxa, kor. ime i lozinka)
<acca> i onda je tražio da se restartuje
<acca> međutim, kad se restartuje, neće ubuntu da se "digne"
<acca> mislim da nije dobro to urađeno
<acca> Promis, jesi li tu?
<promis> a vidim insistiraš na wubi. žao mi je ne mogu ti pomoći, ne rauzmem se u taj način koiršćenja ubuntua
<acca> ok
<acca> onda
<acca> onda ne mora preko wubija
<acca> imaj u vidu da sam trenutno na win7-ici
<acca> Å ta bih mogao da uradim?
<promis> ako hoćeš dual but, treba da naražeš taj iso
<promis> ili da napraviš usb
<acca> pomozi mi kako da napravim usb
<acca> jer kad sam pravio usb za win7, koštalo me je 5 dana vremena
<promis> uz pomoć ovog programa: unetbootin
<acca> nijedan tutorijal mi nije pomogao
<promis> ako si neiskusan korisnik, onda čitaj ovohttp://hotfile.com/dl/132236573/1839239/Zaplovite_u_svet_racunara_i_slobodnog_softvera_%28lat%29.pdf.html
<acca> ima li nekakve veze Å¡to mi je komp na x64?
<promis> nema veze
<acca> nisam neiskusan, ali linux mi je Å¡pansko selo
<promis> pa mislio sam na linuks naravno
<promis> iskusan u vezi linuksa
<acca> odlučio sam malo da menjam, pa rekoh da probam
<acca> jesi li nekad imao windows?
<promis> jesam
<acca> Å¡ta je bolje?
<promis> bolje je linuks ;)
<acca> ok
<promis> hehe, kakvo pitanje
<acca> verovaću na reč
<acca> znam
<acca> to sam i hteo da kažem
<acca> kakvo pitanje
<acca> i to još na kakvom mesto
<acca> *mestu
<acca> hehe
<acca> elem
<acca> biće mi neophodan microsoft office
<acca> Kako bih to mogao da izvedem?
<promis> pa brate onda koristi vindovs
<acca> nešto sam čituckao i video da može
<promis> u načelu, trebao bi da zaboraviš na win programe ako želiš da koristiš linuks
<Ddpbf> може, али само не знам
<Ddpbf> шта ће ти
<Ddpbf> ако нећеш припремати књиге за штампу
<Ddpbf> либреофис ради све што и мс офс
<promis> ili da praviš integraziju sa vizual bejzikom
<promis> i slične ole perverzije
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> да и то
<Ddpbf> мада за припрему штампе
<Ddpbf> увијек је ту латекс
<acca> microsoft office bi bio jedini program za windows
<acca> koji bih koristio
<acca> probao sam ovde libreoffice
<acca> ne sviđa mi se
<acca> uostalom, ne otvara isto dokumente
<Ddpbf> то уосталом се лако подеси
<acca> ceo svet koristi MSOffice
<Ddpbf> хм потпуно нетачно
<promis> dobro, shvatam. Želiš da koristiš ono što si kupio.
<acca> xe xe, naravno, khm, kupio
<acca> btw, skinuo sam onu knjigu
<acca> odnosno, tutorijal, Å¡ta li je
<acca> uvod u linux
<promis> knjiga
<acca> Sigurni koraci malog pingvina
<promis> da knjiga
<promis> tu imaš uputstvo kako da uradiš dual boot
<acca> Hvala ti, promis
<promis> Ja sam bio recezent knjige, tako da je provereno ispravna ;)
<promis> pored još par njih, naravnož
<promis> Ako nema više pianja Acca, ja bih da se vratim svom projektu
<Acca> nema
<Acca> Ova knjiga predstavlja kompaktnu celinu. Najbolje ju je čitati tek kada se ima dovoljno vremena, u okruženju potpune motivisanosti za razumevanjem bazičnih principa računarstva kao nauke u užem smislu.
<Acca> Hvala, još jednom
<Acca> Pozdrav!
<promis> Nasnimavam drugu gitaru ;) POzdrrav i tebi.
<promis> Moram da se pohvalim prisutnoj ekipi, da sam se konačno opustio u kreaciji na Ubuntu Studiju
<promis> Može da se radi, prilično opušteno.
<promis> Kad bude gotovo, častim sve besplatnim izdanjem. ;)
<Ddpbf> о/' пиво да се опустиш
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> милим још више
<promis> Na Ubuntu Studiju se radi opušteno i bez piva. ;)
<Ddpbf> твој избор пиво је ту
<Ddpbf> ал ако наиђе панки нема га више
<Ddpbf> :)
<promis> Panki stara alkoza
<promis> svirao sam jednom kod njega u Boru, pre 100 godina, verovatnome nije gledao
<promis> mada sam svirao pank
<Ddpbf> ма панки је више металац
<Acca> koja vrsta zike je u pitanju?
<Acca> *muzike
<promis> jel, pa i mi smo bili neki eklektizam. bilo je tu i metala sobzirom da je 2/4 benda bilo metal orejntisano
<promis> Acca: ako mene pitaš za trenutni projekat to je mešano meso
<Acca> koja sorta dominira?
<Acca> :)
<promis> rock/ambient/idm/noise/experimental
<promis> pop/elektro/field recording
<promis> mislim da sam sve pobrojao
<Acca> pop, rock - ok
<Acca> besplatno izdanje - čvrrssto držim za reč
<promis> Za sada mi je u planu licenca: BY-NC-SA
<promis> Moći će te da ga slobodno slušate u frizerskim salonima, bez da se plašite sokoja
<Punky> hi ljudovi
<promis> ciao Punky
<promis> baš smo te malo pre ogovarali
<Punky> ? :D
<Acca> pozdrav, društvance, napušam vas. Moram da isprobam svoj prvi Ubuntu.
<Acca> :D
<Punky> i sta ste pricali? :D
<Punky> promis: ?
<Ddpbf> [00:28] <Ddpbf> твој избор пиво је ту
<Ddpbf> [00:28] <Ddpbf> ал ако наиђе панки нема га више
<Ddpbf> [00:28] <Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> [00:28] <promis> Panki stara alkoza
<Ddpbf> [00:29] <promis> svirao sam jednom kod njega u Boru, pre 100 godina, verovatnome nije gledao
<Ddpbf> [00:29] <promis> mada sam svirao pank
<Ddpbf> [00:30] <Ddpbf> ма панки је више металац
<Ddpbf> [00:31] <Acca> koja vrsta zike je u pitanju?
<Ddpbf> [00:31] <Acca> *muzike
<Punky> Punky je panker :)
<Punky> aa promis voli punk
<Punky> promis: koje godine?
<Punky> pricali smo vec bili nesto
<promis> pa recimo 2001.
<Punky> vrlo moguce da jesam
<Punky> a bend je?
<promis> promisingYouth
<Punky> ko ce se pa setiti, ali u to vreme sam bio punks, onaj sa slike u Vujakliji pored reci punk, tako da nisam propustao :) Ali bio sam i u skoli u BG pa je moguce da si svirao kad sam bio u skoli
<promis> bio je vikend ;)
<Punky> pa i to je diskutabilno, nisam bio svaki vikenad u Boru
<Punky> ali pitacu ortake da li se secaju
<Punky> kako se zvao klub, Cult?
<promis> Å alim se. Nisam znao da u vujakliji ima slika
<Punky> hahahahahahah, ma to se samo tako kaze :)
<promis> Svirali smo u domu omladine, u onom objektu Å¡to se ulazi iz "amfiteatra"
<promis> direktno spolja
<Punky> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Punky> extra mesto
<Punky> slusaj ovo
<Punky> sirovo je ali OK
<Punky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UxxTXRJ4ho
<promis> ne mogu sad da pustim, nisam instalirao jack-pulse-sink :P
<promis> a, pritom i ne koristim pulse
<Punky> :D
<promis> Lindža bato, pta da ti kažem
<Punky> jbg, i ja sam alsu do skoro
<promis> ne može da se pusti ju tub tek tako ;)
<promis> ali imam hak i za to
<Punky> buhahahahhahaha
<promis> preuzmem video pa pustim u vlc
<Punky> minitube?
<promis> pa ne znam da li on ima podršku za jack
<promis> a i nemam instalirano
<Punky> probaj, ne znam
<promis> bah, neće da radi buđavi totem
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-14
<promis> Čika J je već preuzo stvar
<Punky> :)
<promis> Simpatični momci
<promis> uzorna mladež
<Punky> aham, majne bende :)
<promis> Jel, nisam te prepozano
<promis> možda na jednoj slici
<promis> mada te niakd nisam ni video
<promis> samo na web strimu
<Beretta021> sweeofserbia: hello
<Beretta021> kako radi ubuntu?
<sweeofserbia> Oooo,  dobro juuuutro :)
<sweeofserbia> sa "Kubunta" se vratih na "Mint12",  sjajan je, brz, ne blokira mi, i jos uvek se nije prebacio na kineski kao prethodna dva puta :) :) :)
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Beretta021> super
<Beretta021> :)
<sweeofserbia> Mada mi je estetski najlepi "Kubuntu"
<Beretta021> :)
<sweeofserbia> Necu da ti cestitam praznik, jerga licno ne slavim,  jer je  svaki dan takav za mene, a ne samo danasnji :)
<sweeofserbia> Hello :)
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> ajd na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<sweeofserbia> ;)
<acca> Ljudi, help! Bivsi windows7 korisnik ovde
<Atlantic777> acca: ako postaviš pitanje, možda odgovorimo. :D
<Atlantic777> ako ne postaviš, teško...
<acca> Imam problem sa skype-om
<Atlantic777> acca: kakav problem?
<acca> pa, recimo, kad se klikne na (X), prozor se skloni
<acca> ali nema ga nigde
<acca> a kad se opet pokrene, kaze da je druga instanca vec pokrenuta
<acca> i ima ga u sistem monitoru
<Atlantic777> aham, mislim da je nedavno neko imao sličan problem
<Atlantic777> samo momenat
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> acca: kako stojiš s engleskim?
<acca> odlično
<Atlantic777> super, probaj ovo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/skype-wrapper-0-4-adds-unity-features-menu-avatars-and-extra-settings/
<sweeofserbia> Evo ti link, pa citaj :D
<Atlantic777> dok ja ne pronađem ono šta tražim
<acca> ok
<acca> inače, ovaj prelazak na linux je frustracija za mene :)
<boris_c> navika je čudo
<Atlantic777> prešao si na ubuntu, između ostalog
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> ubuntu se jako mnogo puno menjao u poslednjih nekoliko verzija
<Atlantic777> i sve je to malo sveže
<Atlantic777> :)
<sweeofserbia> Prebrodices ti to uz nase zlatne linuks momke
<Atlantic777> acca: a odakle si instalirao skype? skinuo si paket sa sajta?
<acca> da
<acca> sa sajta
<Atlantic777> acca: za ubuduće, svrati nekada na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org
<Atlantic777> pa vidi prvo da nema neko uputstvo
<Atlantic777> sada sam pročitao da se razlikuju verzija sa sajta i ona u riznicama, no nebitno
<acca> e to
<acca> to sam pročitao
<acca> riznica
<Atlantic777> aha, riznica ili repo
<Atlantic777> odo' da zapišem na wiki definiciju pa ti dam link :)
<acca> neću da vas smaram šta je to, ali se nadam da ću pronaći u knjizi koju sam juče skinuo o linuxu
<acca> haha
<Atlantic777> !repo
<Atlantic777> !repository
<Atlantic777> !ppa
<Atlantic777> :/
<Atlantic777> pa Å¡ta rade ovi botovi?
<Atlantic777> acca: jesi li ispratio uputstvo s onog linka koji sam ti dao?
<Atlantic777> to ti možda bude korisno
<Atlantic777> ako ne pomogne, ove dve komande možda hoće:
<Atlantic777> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<Atlantic777> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Skype', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Wine']"
<Atlantic777> javi ako nešto reši problem da zabeležim i da svi znamo ako još neko bude imao sličnih problema
<acca> atlantic, planiram da obrišem skype, pa da ga instaliram sa uputstva na wiki
<Atlantic777> acca: probaj
<acca> i uđem u ubuntu software center
<acca> i nema tamo skype-a
<acca> mora da sam proklet
<Atlantic777> jok
<Atlantic777> ček sec
<Atlantic777> samo da se konektujem na komp gde mi je ubuntu
<acca> nisi sad na linuxu?
<Atlantic777> jesam, samo koristim drugu „verziju“
<acca> ok
<acca> kako da uđem u neki application menadžer
<acca> ili kako se to već zove
<Atlantic777> e, imaš li ti synaptic?
<Atlantic777> gksudo synaptic
<Atlantic777> probaj to u terminalu
<Atlantic777> pa odatle da ga secneš
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> ako neće, onda ću ti dati komandu samo da proverim tačno...
<acca> htelo je
<acca> tražilo mi je lozinku
<Atlantic777> to je ok
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$ gksudo synaptic  (gksudo:6196): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (gksudo:6196): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (gksudo:6196): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",  (gksudo:6196): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap", johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$
<Atlantic777> nemoj da kopiraš ovde
<acca> sorry
<Atlantic777> ako imaš više linija teksta da kopiraš, kopiraj to na http://paste.ubuntu.com
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841610/
<acca> Tako se to radi?
<Atlantic777> tako :)
<acca> hvala na pomoći
<Atlantic777> a instaliraj i program pastebinit
<Atlantic777> poslužiće nam
<Atlantic777> on služi da neki ispis iz terminala direktno postavi tamo i da ti samo link
<Atlantic777> crkao mi miš... divno
<acca> da kucam nešto u terminalu, ili da ga ga nađem u software center?
<Atlantic777> nebitno je
<Atlantic777> kako ti više odgovara
<Atlantic777> ili hajde, ako hoćeš u terminalu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Atlantic777> :D
<acca> ako ima neka komanda, lakše mi je da otkucam
<acca> još jedna sitnica
<acca> kada se klikne točkić
<acca> na mišu
<acca> odnosno - stisne točkić
<acca> na win-u se napravi centar
<acca> i mrda se u smeru miša
<acca> sad, kako mi je mozila smanjena
<acca> da bih na drugom delu ekrana video terminal
<acca> ne mogu lepo da se krećem "unutar" mozile
<Atlantic777> ček, pričamo o autoscroll u firefoxu?
<Atlantic777> to se može uključiti u opcijama
<acca> da
<Atlantic777> u po podrazumevanim podešavanjima je kod nas isključeno
<Atlantic777> preferences -> advaned -> [Browsing] Use autoscrolling
<Atlantic777> to to ?
<acca> car si
<acca> ;)
<Atlantic777> ništa, ništa... dođeš mi dva e-piva
<acca> naravno
<acca> Pastebin installed
<Atlantic777> cool
<Atlantic777> hajde odmah da isprobamo
<Atlantic777> apt-cache policy skype | pastebinit
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841624/
<Atlantic777> fino, radi :)
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get purge skype
<Atlantic777> da ga mi secnemo
<acca> Is it deinstallin'?
<Atlantic777> yep
<acca> think so
<acca> ok
<acca> sada da ga inst. sa wikija?
<Atlantic777> aham
<acca> ili da pratim tvoje instrukcije?
<Atlantic777> ma sa wikiju
<Atlantic777> wikija*
<Atlantic777> i ja bih ti odatle diktirao :)
<acca> haha
<acca> anyway, pasted first line, but it does nothing
<Atlantic777> čekaj
<Atlantic777> koju liniju?
<Atlantic777> i neke komande jednostavno ne daju nikakav ispis, ali ipak rade nešto
<acca> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<acca> to je pisalo
<Atlantic777> dobro, i ništa nije rekao?
<acca> ne
<acca> apsolutno ništa
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search | grep skype
<Atlantic777> dobro, i to je ok
<acca> "You must give at least one search pattern"
<Atlantic777> -.-
<Atlantic777> debil
<acca> to piše
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search skype
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search skype | pastebinit
<Atlantic777> izvini, nisam još ni prvu kafu popio
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841630/
<acca> upravo sam filterušu popio ;)
<acca> a ovaj GREP mi je poznat, koristio sam ga na win7-i
<acca> korisno programče
<Atlantic777> ne verujem...
<Atlantic777> stvarno i win to ima?
<acca> win grep se zove
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get update
<acca> radi se
<acca> ...DOne
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search skype | pastebinit
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841632/
<acca> Postoji li način da ovde otkucam samo broj 841632
<acca> a ono da ti ovde napravi link ka pastebin-u?
<Atlantic777> zar te mrzi da kopiraš?
<acca> ne
<acca> ali ne može sa ctrl+c
<Atlantic777> može sa ctrl + shift + c
<Atlantic777> ;)
<acca> već mora desni klik da se koristi
<Atlantic777> a dovoljno je i samo da selektuješ
<Atlantic777> pa ovde nalepiš sa klikom na skrol
<Atlantic777> probaj ;)
<Atlantic777> zgodna fora, toga nema na windowsu
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841632/
<Atlantic777> i radi u svim programima
<acca> vauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<acca> hahahahaa
<Atlantic777> ^^
<acca> fenomenalno
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install skype
<acca> done
<Atlantic777> probaj sad
<acca> prvu liniju, ili Å¡ta?
<Atlantic777> da pokreneš skype
<Atlantic777> instalirano je već :D
<acca> ok
<acca> btw
<acca> da utvrdim gradivo
<acca> ja bih ga pokrenuo ovako:
<acca> skroz gore levo ima krug
<acca> sa tri loptice
<Atlantic777> ok, dash launcher
<acca> i da, to
<Atlantic777> matica poleta, po naški :D
<acca> i u search
<acca> ima li neki drugi način da pokrenem svoje programe?
<Atlantic777> pa možeš ih dodati u launcher sa leve strane
<acca> znam
<Atlantic777> kada ti je neki program pokrenut, klikneš na njega desnim klikom pa kažeš keep this launcher
<Atlantic777> ili šta već
<acca> znam
<acca> elem
<Atlantic777> a možeš imati i prečice na ekranu mada... that sucks
<acca> možda se skype nije dobro unin.
<Atlantic777> zašto?
<acca> jer piše korisničko ime
<acca> jer piše korisničko ime
<acca> negde je ostalo zapisano
<Atlantic777> jok, samo smo ostavili podešavanja ;)
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> da, ostalo je u ~/.skype
<Atlantic777> ako te zanima :D
<acca> naravno da me zanima
<acca> neću da kažem da sam znao win7 u sitna crevca, ali sam znao podosta
<acca> sign in failed
<acca> another skype instance may exist
<Atlantic777> kilall skype
<Atlantic777> killall skype
<Atlantic777> izvini
<acca> ok
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> sada radi?
<acca> da
<acca> samo malo da pročačkam
<Atlantic777> i pojavljuje se ikona gore?
<acca> daj mi minut
<acca> da
<acca> sad je gore
<Atlantic777> super
<acca> mnogo je bolje
<Atlantic777> :)
<acca> samo da vidim radi li cam
<Atlantic777> inače, baci pogled i na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<acca> samo sam na sek pogledao
<acca> to je poseban program za chat
<acca> ali
<acca> sećam se da sam juče video u podešavanjima
<acca> gore desno
<acca> kod ikone za poruke
<acca> da može da se podesi neki chat
<Atlantic777> empathy
<acca> mogu ja i tako ovde na chat
<acca> Å¡ta je bolje?
<Atlantic777> Xchat
<acca> šta ti koristiš?
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> Xchat je jako dobar program za irc
<acca> odmah prelazim na xchat
<acca> samo da inst
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<acca> btw, ono sa copy/paste pomoću točkića je MAMA
<Atlantic777> hehe
<acca> još nešto
<acca> da ne bih non stop kucao sudo (koji je za dobijanje dozvole), mogu li nekako da ga "odozvolim", odnosno, da je od paljenja terminala pod dozvolom?
<Atlantic777> može, ali to uopšte nije pametno
<Atlantic777> a možeš i sudo su
<Atlantic777> tako ćeš imati root privilegije dokle god ne upišeš exit
<Atlantic777> ili prisneš ^D
<Atlantic777> ctrl + D *
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> sudo je s razlogom isključeno
<accca> eve me i ovde :)
<Atlantic777> e tako
<Atlantic777> inače, nisam morao da pišem
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Ubuntu_riznice
<acca> zašto neće da otvara link iz xchat-a
<acca> ?
<Atlantic777> probaj desni klik
<Atlantic777> a mislim da je radilo i ovako
<acca> ok
<acca> elem
<acca> još jedna stvar, eventualno dve, i neću ti više oduzimati vreme
<Atlantic777> hajde
<acca> Treba da omogućim cam na skype
<Atlantic777> dobro, a sada ne radi?
<acca> odaberem usb camera
<acca> i kliknem na test
<acca> ali je crno
<acca> a preko cheese-a radi
<Atlantic777> aha, dobro
<acca> toliko sam pohvatao sa nekih foruma
<acca> All yours, waitin' for your instructions
<Atlantic777> hajde opet ubij skype
<Atlantic777> i pokreni ga ovom komandom
<Atlantic777> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<Atlantic777> ode mi klijent
<Atlantic777> qq
<promis> jel to on ircuje preko skypa?
<Atlantic777> moguće, moguće
<acca> hej
<Atlantic777> živ li si?
<acca> nije hteo terminal da radi
<acca> i ugasio ga
<acca> i ugasio se i xchat
<promis> odnesi ga majtoru
<Atlantic777> hehe
<acca> hehe
<acca> Pozdrav, promis
<Atlantic777> alt + f2 i dobiješ miniterminal
<acca> ok
<acca> sad mi copy/paste ono Å¡to si rekao pre nego da mi se ugasi xchat
<acca> beše da kilujem skype?
<Atlantic777> ma samo izađi
<Atlantic777> iz skypea
<acca> killed
<Atlantic777> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<Atlantic777> e sad ovo
<Atlantic777> pa vidi da li će pomoći
<acca> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<promis> ako to ne pomogne, drugo nema
<promis> možda je 64bit
<acca> jeste
<acca> zab. sam da napomenem
<Atlantic777> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<Atlantic777> onda ovako
<Atlantic777> a radiće verovatno, cheese sluša
<acca> Koje beše pivo piješ?
<acca> :D
<Atlantic777> e-pivo najčešće :D
<Atlantic777> takvo uglavnom zaradim :)
<acca> mislio sam da paypal ne radi u Srbiji
<Atlantic777> acca: nije još gotovo, sada ćemo da sredimo skype skroz
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> hajde opet isključi skype
<Atlantic777> i sačekaj da ti napišem jednu skriptu
<acca> samo sam isključio terminal
<Atlantic777> ok
<acca> i sam skype se isključio
<Atlantic777> inače, procese u terminalu možeš da prekineš sa ctrl + c
<acca> malo pre
<acca> terminal nije imao svoju normalnu liniju
<acca> ako znaš šta hoću da kažem
<acca> već je bio na početak
<acca> *početku
<acca> nije bilo onog johny@johny-sys....:~$
<acca> posle komande koje učitah za skype
<acca> verujem da ctrl + c može da ga vrati u normalu, ili?
<Atlantic777> da, može
<Atlantic777> acca: kopiraj sve ovo u terminal
<Atlantic777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841654/
<acca> jedno po jedno?
<acca> ili sve odjednom?
<Atlantic777> sve odjednom
<Atlantic777> slobodno
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841658/
<Atlantic777> hm
<Atlantic777> a, da
<Atlantic777> glupavi paste
<Atlantic777> hm, glup ja
<acca> omogućio sam otvaranje linkova levim klikom na xchat-u
<Atlantic777> acca: tu si?
<acca> naravno
<acca> čekam
<acca> odnosno, čitam kako da omogućim zvuk na xchatu
<acca> piše tamo, dao si mi link
<Atlantic777> acca: e, ajd izvini, ali daj mi još samo: ls -l /usr/bin | grep skype | pastebinit
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841671/
<Atlantic777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841673/
<Atlantic777> mislimd a će sada raditi :D
<Atlantic777> moglo je ovo i jednostavnije samo ja volim da se igram :D
<acca> ništa nije dalo
<acca> možda sam pogrešnu lozinku po drugi put ukucao
<Atlantic777> čekaj
<Atlantic777> daj cat /usr/bin/skype
<acca> dao
<acca> #!/usr/bin/bash
<acca> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$
<Atlantic777> kul, to je to :)
<acca> Å¡ta sad?
<acca> exec skype?
<Atlantic777> probaj da li će sada skype raditi lepo s kamerom kada ga pokreneš normalno
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> i ne treba ti exec da bi pokrenuo neki program :D
<acca> ok
<acca> kliknuo sam na skype
<acca> neće da uđe
<Atlantic777> joj
<acca> čak ga ni sistem monitor ne registruje
<Atlantic777> debil
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit
<Atlantic777> ne
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/skype
<Atlantic777> i tamo gde piše /usr/bin/skype u tom fajlu dodaj tačku ispred skype
<Atlantic777> da bude /usr/bin/.skype
<acca> otvorio se neki fajl
<Atlantic777> dobro i tu uradi to Å¡ta sam ti rekao
<Atlantic777> skype prepraviš u .skype
<acca> ali nisam ukucao bez tačke
<acca> nego sa
<acca> aha
<acca> sad hoće
<acca> čudom
<Atlantic777> radi sad kako treba?
<acca> otvorio je skype (/usr/bin) - gedit
<Atlantic777> dobro, to je ok
<Atlantic777> sačuvaj
<acca> kako sad da promenim u .sype?
<acca> *.skype?
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta bre?
<Atlantic777> pa imaš liniju LD preload bla bla
<acca> aha
<Atlantic777> i tamo /usr/bin/skype
<acca> da
<Atlantic777> e pa to prepraviš u /usr/bin/.skype
<acca> i save?
<Atlantic777> i sačuvaš, zatvoriš
<Atlantic777> pokreneš skype
<acca> opet neće
<Atlantic777> pokreni iz terminala, samo upiši skype
<Atlantic777> ja pametujem, a na wikiju verovatno s razlogom piše onako
<acca> permission denied
<acca> probao sam da dodam sudo
<acca> ali neće
<acca> piše sudo: skype: command not found
<Atlantic777> jbt
<Atlantic777> e idem da ručam, evo me za 15 min
<acca> hahahhahaa
<acca> ok
<acca> čekam
<Atlantic777> ne mogu da verujem, neku glupost sam...
<Atlantic777> ovo je inače 2 min posla
<Atlantic777> :D
<acca> ok
<acca> dešava mi se
<acca> dok čekam
<acca> da se raspitam malo
<acca> ima home/user
<acca> zašto ja ne vidim svoj user folder?
<acca> vidim samo public folder
<acca> kad ukucam pwd u terminalu vidim home/johny
<promis> kako to misliš da ne vidiš svoj folder?
<acca> sad vidim
<acca> čekirao sam view hidden files
<acca> opet ne vidim
<acca> uđem na home folder
<acca> i tamo ima dosta folder
<acca> a
<acca> desktop, public, documents, downloads
<acca> music
<acca> etc.
<promis> pa
<acca> ali nema users foldera
<promis> pa on i ne postoji
<acca> moj korisnik je jonhy
<acca> kako do tu da dođem
<acca> ?
<promis> pa već si tamo
<acca> ali ne vidim sve one foldere sa tačkom
<promis> to je drugo
<acca> kako to da uradim?
<promis> uključi da prikazuje skrivene foldere i videćeš ih
<acca> gde?
<promis> crtl+h
<acca> kul
<acca> hvala
<acca> promis, otkucaj za 10 sekundi nešto, testiram da li sam uspeo da omogućim zvuk obaveštenje na xchat-u
<acca> ok?
<Atlantic777> acca: kopiraj ovo
<Atlantic777> sudo mv /usr/bin/skype /usr/bin/skypev
<Atlantic777> sudo mv /usr/bin.skype /usr/bin/skype
<Atlantic777> gksudo /usr/bin/skypev
<Atlantic777> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/skypev
<Atlantic777> je poslednja komanda
<Atlantic777> bksudo /usr/bin/skypev ne treba
<Atlantic777> gksudo*
<Atlantic777> u jbt, ja moram pod hitno da se naspavam
<Atlantic777> i izmeni u geditu iz .skype u skype
<Atlantic777> sačuvaj
<Atlantic777> i probaj da pokreneš skypev
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo mv /usr/bin.skype /usr/bin/skype
<acca> mv: cannot stat `/usr/bin.skype': No such file or directory
<Atlantic777> sudo mv /usr/bin/.skype /usr/bin/skype
<Atlantic777> uh
<Atlantic777> kakvo je sad stanje?
<acca> hoće
<acca> momenat
<Atlantic777> kada izmeniš ono u notepadu zatvori terminal
<Atlantic777> i ponovo ga otvori
<Atlantic777> i pokreni skypev
<acca> pre toga sam ugasio skype
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$ skypev
<acca> bash: /usr/bin/skypev: Permission denied
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$
<Atlantic777> sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/skypev
<promis> šta pokušavate?
<Atlantic777> promis: ma samo da ima skriptu za pokretanje skypea sa LD preload
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> a ja se nešto glupirao pa premeštao, tamo vamo
<Atlantic777> sada bi trebalo da radi
<acca> Å¡ta sad?
<Atlantic777> acca: pokreneš skypev
<acca> radi
<promis> pa zar nije mogao da se pačuje lancher u meniju?
<acca> promis, prevedi na srpski xD
<Atlantic777> bem li ga, valjda nema launcher
<promis> kao nekada
<promis> okej, nema veze
<Atlantic777> ovako u usr bin ima skriptu sa ld preload i pokreće skypev umesot skype
<acca> morao bih da te ražalostim
<acca> sad opet ne radi cam
<acca> i na skype mi ne ulazi preko skypev, već preko skype
<acca> bez v
<promis> pa promeni lančer
<promis> ili napravi novi
<Atlantic777> acca: a neće da ide preko skypev?
<Atlantic777> šta se desi kada pokreneš skypev?
<acca> neće
<Atlantic777> nemogueć :D
<Atlantic777> ispiše nešto?
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$ skypev
<acca> bash: /usr/bin/skypev: /usr/bin/bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$
<Atlantic777> da li je moguće da nema bash?
<promis> daj ispsi od: cat /usr/bin/skypev
<acca> ok
<acca> ispisano
<acca> nema error poruke
<promis> hehe, a da vidim taj ispis
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$ cat /usr/bin/skypev
<acca> #!/usr/bin/bash
<acca> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$
<Atlantic777> verovatno nema /usr/bin/bash već /usr/bin/sh
<promis> samo /bin/bash
<promis> #!/bin/bash
<Atlantic777> da, vreme je za spavanje
<acca> Å¡ta da radim?
<Atlantic777> gksudo /usr/bin/skypev
<promis> promeni skriptu kako sam naveo
<Atlantic777> i onda to ^
<promis> valjda: gksudo gedit /usr/bin/skypev
<Atlantic777> to
<acca> ok, otvorio je
<Atlantic777> ćutim
<acca> i sad
<acca> #!/usr/bin/bash
<acca> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<promis> promeni prvi red kako sam rekao
<promis>  #!/bin/bash
<acca> u ovo :#!/bin/bash
<acca> ?
<promis> da
<acca> i  "/usr/bin/skype" u "/bin/skype"
<acca> ?
<acca> ili to da ostavim?
<acca> sad hoće skypev
<acca> kamera opet neće
<acca> Da li je linux ovoliko komplikovan?
<acca> Atlantic777, koliko dugo si bez sna?
<Atlantic777> acca: 3 sata
<Atlantic777> s tim Å¡to sam zaspao posle 6
<acca> ja u 5
<acca> i ustao u 11
<promis> ispravi ovako skriptu: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<promis> Jeste komplikovan je
<promis> mora sve da se zna
<promis> da bi napravio da radi
<promis> ali zato je i moćan
<acca> znači, da dodam env ispred svega onoga?
<promis> da
<Atlantic777> inače ne mora baš za svaki programčić da se mučiš ovako, skype nije „naš“ program
<acca> znam
<acca> microsoft ga kupio
<acca> verovatno zato neće
<Atlantic777> a nije zato, ali bilo bi mnogo lakše da je pod našom šapom :D
<promis> jel si ga ti uopšte instalirao iz riznice?
<acca> instalirao sam ga onako kako mi je atlantic rekoa
<Atlantic777> promis: jeste, iz riznice
<Atlantic777> bio je prvo sa sajta pa smo to sredili
<acca> ok
<acca> runned skype - no cam
<acca> runned skypev - no cam
<promis> pa čudi me onda da mu treba peč. ranije je već bio prečovan kad je iz deba
<acca> oba bez kamere
<acca> ali nije mi jasno
<promis> a kad pokreneš komandu direktno iz treminala jel onda ima?
<acca> prvo smo je sredili, sećaš se
<acca> pa iz terminala i pokrećem
<acca> a kad pokrenem skypev
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$ skypev
<acca> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Atlantic777> acca: ma ne to nego ovu komandu sa LD kada pokreneš iz terminala
<promis> pa jebote
<promis> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<promis> ko je napisao 64?
<promis> skype je 32bita
<promis> promeni 64 u 32
<acca> sad hoće
<acca> samo sam "env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype" direktno u terminal
<promis> dobro, sad to ispravi u skripti
<Atlantic777> pa tako hoće, i jel to isto piše i u skritpi?
<promis> ne tamo piše 64
<acca> momenat, otvara mi file
<acca> ali se malo ukočilo
<acca> posiveo je prozor
<acca> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/skype
<acca>  sam otkucao sad
<Atlantic777> pa ne skype nego skypev
<acca> restartovao terminal
<Atlantic777> skype je verovatno neka binarija
<promis> haha
<promis> acca: postao si mašina
<acca> jesam
<acca> xe xe
<acca> :D
<promis> čitaš binari
<acca> skypev - radi camera
<Atlantic777> to je to
<acca> but
<promis> to se beše zove "mašinac" jel tako Atlantic777
<acca> kad se pokrene iz dash home-a
<acca> neće
<promis> rekao sam već da promeniš lančer
<promis> ili da napraviš novi
<acca> kako da ga promenim?
<promis> ne znam, ne koristim taj ubuntu
<Atlantic777> zar ne možeš ono sa desnim klikom i keep in launcher
<Atlantic777> ne znam da li bi to radilo...
<promis> možda
<acca> neće jer
<promis> i na kraju kad sve to završiš i namestiš acca sagledj koliko je to bilo "komplikovano"
<Atlantic777> a u principu, nije teško napraviti i launcher
<acca> je sad gore levo
<acca> nema ga sa leve strane
<promis> jel dopušta taj ubuntu fajlove na desktop?
<Atlantic777> aha
<acca> da
<promis> pa napravi onda na njemu pokretač
<Atlantic777> redovni su desktop fajlovi rade posao
<acca> skinuo sam juče, promis, sa ubuntu-srbija sajta
<promis> desni klik
<acca> yes
<promis> create luncher
<acca> nema
<promis> jel
<acca> samo new folder i new document
<promis> pa brate taj ubuntu ne velja ništa
<acca> znam
<acca> inače, par dana na ovo, pa pada odluka
<acca> ako da
<promis> trebao si da instaliraš ovaj matori što ja koristim
<acca> onda se diže ubuntu
<acca> ako ne
<acca> onda se vraćamo na win7
<acca> trenutno smo dual
<Atlantic777> acca: ček sec
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> samo da skoknem do ćaletovog kompa
<Atlantic777> ;)
<acca> mada, mnogo bih više voleo ubuntu
<acca> ;)
<promis> pazi može se napravi ručno lančer
<promis> ako hoćeš
<acca> pogotovo jer je tu ekipa koja je uvek tu da pomogne ;)
<acca> ja samo slušam
<acca> vi zapovedate
<Atlantic777> a pa na 11.04 kada klikneš desnim na desktop ima create new launcher
<Atlantic777> drugi je na spisku
<Atlantic777> verovatno ima i na 11.10
<acca> ja sam instalirao ono Å¡to sam skinuo sa sajta
<promis> ovo ti je moj lančer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/841729/
<promis> pa ti lepo idi deni klik na desktop, odaberi new file, pa iskopiraj sve ovo u njega i snimi ga kao skajp.desktop
<promis> posle toga idi u terminal i otkucaj komandu: chmod u+x ~/Desktop/skajp.desktop
<promis> i gotovo
<acca> great ;)
<acca> thanks
<acca> ljudi, odmah se vraćam
<acca> samo da restartujem xchat
<acca> da vidim hoće li zvuk
<fb0x> sta ce ti zvuk na xchat-u?
<acca> da obavesti
<fb0x> ja mislim da je blinkovanje dovoljno
<fb0x> zna i da nervra malo xD
<acca> now
<acca> neće da radi zvuk
<fb0x> p' dobro :D
<acca> samo blinkira
<acca> pratio uputstvo sa wikija
<acca> + fajl sa wikija ne postoji
<acca> pa sam morao neki levi da skinem
<fb0x> a jel imas audio fajlove koje treba da pusti?
<fb0x> :)
<acca> pa, extractovao sam ono Å¡to sam download-ovao
<fb0x> i u podesavanjima si izabrao sta da pusti?
<acca> sad ću da vidim
<acca> sad jesam
<fb0x> acca
<acca> za 10 sekundi napiši nešto
<fb0x> jel radi?
<fb0x> xD
<acca> aha
<acca> opet
<fb0x> acca
<acca> kad je crveno
<acca> onda ne radi
<acca> inače radi
<fb0x> znaci radi samo na private porukama
<fb0x> koliko sam ja shvatio
<acca> ja hoću zvuk da me obavesti SAMO kad nisam tu, a ne uvek
<fb0x> pa logicno :D
<acca> za 10 sec napipši nešto
<acca> great
<acca> radi
<fb0x> necemo ovde da testiramo :D
<fb0x> super
<Atlantic777> acca: sada lepo na wikiju zapiši to za xchat. :D
<acca> kako?
<Atlantic777> acca: samo se registruješ i odeš na stranicu o xchatu, klikneš na „uredi“ i pišeš. :)
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> a nešto mi se čini da će ti i ovaj tekst biti zanimljiv: http://hacker.lugons.org
<acca> ofcourse
<acca> thanks
<acca> ima li lakši način da nađem koji je username free, a da ne popunjavam iznova sve kolone?
<Atlantic777> hm, ne znam
<acca> Alexa
<acca> my username
<Atlantic777> zar imamo toliko nusernameova registrovanih? :D
<acca> ne znam
<Atlantic777> ako ti zatreba bilo kakva pomoć u vezi wikija, ti viči
<acca> ok
<acca> sad
<acca> pošto fajl više nije na istoj adresi
<acca> kako da znam da novi fajl koji nađem, nije neki sa virusom ili čime god?
<Atlantic777> kao prvo, virusima s kakvima si se do sada sreteo možeš samo da se osmehneš
<Atlantic777> jednostavno ne rade kod nas
<acca> znam
<acca> jedan razlog više
<Atlantic777> a drugo, audio fajlovi ne sadrže viruse
<acca> za ubuntu
<acca> znači, bilo koji linkić će biti ok
<Atlantic777> vidi ovo http://www.webplaces.com/html/sounds.htm
<acca> da
<acca> ali jednostavnije je da damo link ga arhivi
<Atlantic777> ma uradi kako misliš da treba
<acca> ok
<acca> I did it
<acca> hoće ;)
<acca> uradio
<acca> Molim, proverite xchat
<acca> na wiki
<Atlantic777> hvala
<acca> hvala tebi!
<acca> elem
<acca> imaš li iskustva za control mouse via webcam?
<Atlantic777> misliš, očima da pomeraš cursor?
<acca> npr, xexe
<acca> ili rukom, glavom
<promis> ja sam to probao na jednoj izložbi
<promis> maprian na zenice
<Atlantic777> sasvi slučajno znam za dva projekta koje su radili neki moji drugovi
<Atlantic777> radilo je
<Atlantic777> promis: gde si to probao?
<promis> u Ars electronica centru
<acca> ljudi, sad mi se čuje zvuk i kad sam u xchat-u
<acca> ja želim da se čuje samo kad sam van
<promis> Atlantic777:  http://www.aec.at/news/
<Atlantic777> promis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-nKU7g_cnQ&feature=plcp&context=C32ff4b4UDOEgsToPDskJ-OKDpA96DJ8qnUJ4JPQFO
<acca> Deutsch, kein Problem fur mick
<promis> *mich ;)
<acca> *mich
<acca> Ich weiss
<promis> Atlantic777: kakva je ovo glupa muzika
<Atlantic777> promis: nemam pojma za muziku, ali vidi video :D
<promis> ovo je bilo bez naočara
<promis> uradi se kalibracija i voziš
<Atlantic777> a kako si pomerao kursor? pomeranjem glave ili samo zenice?
<promis> onako malo je nezgodno za rad
<promis> samo zenice
<promis> i odabir čini mi se na tastaturi
<acca> ljudi, mousetrap se zove program
<Atlantic777> nikad čuo...
<acca> samo neće preko soft. center-a da se inst
<acca> moraću da probam preko riznice
<Atlantic777> acca: jesi li pročitiao na wikiju šta su to riznice?
<acca> ups, samo preleteo
<acca> sad ću
<acca> ups, izgledao da nije to ono Å¡to sam mislio
<acca> elem, mogu li u terminalu da otkucam nešto da ga instal?
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> inače, paket se zove gnome-mousetrap
<Atlantic777> i postoji za oneric
<Atlantic777> ili samo mousetrap
<Atlantic777> ček da proverim ipak
<acca> so, kucam sudo apt- bla, bla?
<acca> kako beše?
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install gnome-mousetrap
<acca> koliko beše piva dugujem?
<Atlantic777> :)
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-mousetrap
<acca> [sudo] password for johny:
<acca> Reading package lists... Done
<acca> Building dependency tree
<acca> Reading state information... Done
<acca> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<acca> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<acca> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<acca> or been moved out of Incoming.
<acca> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<acca> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acca>  gnome-mousetrap : Depends: python-pyatspi but it is not going to be installed
<acca> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<acca> johny@johny-System-Product-Name:~$
<acca> ijuuuuuuuuu
<acca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/841794/
<acca> selektovao sam u address baru
<acca> ali ovde na xchat je prekopiralo prethodni tekst
<Atlantic777> e, ne mogu sad da se zezam sa python-pyatspi
<Atlantic777> a postoji neki problem
<Atlantic777> to ćemo drugi put
<Atlantic777> ili ako hoće neko drugi da pomogne
<acca> hmm ;(     Fine
<acca> veruj
<acca> guglao bih
<acca> i sam našao problem
<acca> ali ovo je UBUNTU
<acca> za mene Å¡pansko selo
<acca> do skora mi je i copy/paste bila misterija
<Atlantic777> pa ništa, polako
<Atlantic777> ne možeš sve za jedan dan :D
<acca> tako da ne razumem ono Å¡to se nekad "podrazumeva"
<acca> sigurno imaš android, je l' da?
<Atlantic777> da je nešto šta se podrazumeva već bih ti rekao
<Atlantic777> ali treba čačkati
<Atlantic777> a ne mogu sad
<Atlantic777> a nema android, još
<acca> ok
<acca> ima li puno posla? da znam
<Atlantic777> e otišao sam
<acca> ok
<Atlantic777> čujemo se posle
<acca> bićeš tu uveče?
<Atlantic777> tu sam stalno
<Atlantic777> a uveče ću biti ko zna gde
<acca> ok
<acca> doći ću kasnije ovde
<acca> da sredim ovo
<acca> ne mogu više, celo jutro sam za kompom.
<acca> Veliko hvala Atlantic-u
<acca> što je blejao par sati sa mnom, objašnjavajući mi
<acca> dugujem mu piva
<acca> pozz
<acca> odjavljujem se
<acca> pozdrav svima
<acca> jedno pitanje: zašto nemam donji panel?
<acca> imam samo gornji i bočni
<Wex_> acco ako pričamo o pivima ja Antlantic-u dodjem jedno 3 pivare...... :D
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> acca: nema donjeg, a šta će ti? :D
<Atlantic777> acca: probaj i kubuntu
<Atlantic777> imaš li mesta na hard disku?
<acca> da
<Atlantic777> instaliraj i kubuntu pa vidi kako on izgleda
<Atlantic777> možda ti bude više odgovarao
<acca> ma čitam onu knjigu
<acca> Å¡to mi je promis dao
<Atlantic777> trenutno je mnogo fleksibilniji po ptianju podešavanja
<acca> i nemam onu traku sa applications
<Atlantic777> to je u launcheru
<Atlantic777> ozbiljno, probaj i kubuntu
<acca> posle ću
<acca> trenutno brat i ja čitamo knjigu
<acca> možda unutra ima nešto o terminalu
<acca> trenutno smo stali kod instaliranja apps-a preko soft. centra
<Atlantic777> ok, ako zatreba Å¡ta, samo pitajte :)
<acca> koristim priliku dok brale jede
<acca> imaš li lufta za ono?
<Atlantic777> au, nemam sad
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu
<Atlantic777> javiće ti se neko sigurno
<acca> na forumu, ili na čet sobi foruma?
<acca> u ovoj knjizi nema ništa o instalaciji preko terminala
<acca> moraću wiki da posetim
<Atlantic777> acca: u forumu baš postavi pitanje u odeljku ubunutu 11.10 softver
<acca> ok
<acca> IJUUUUUUUUUU
<acca> Vaši podatci se poklapaju sa unosom u bazi poznatih spamera, te vam je zbog toga onemogućena registracijaVa
<acca> Dve stvari su me Å¡okirale
<acca> prva "podatci"
<acca> druga - Ja spamer?
<acca> panika!
<Icy_blue> acca, probaj drugi nickname
<acca> misliš da je samo nick problem, ili je mail adresa možda?
<Icy_blue> i meni se isto dešavalo, samo sam promenila nick i bilo je ok
<Icy_blue> tako da kontam da može da bude do toga
<acca> ok
<acca> upravo procitah pravila foruma
<acca> atlancti777 - globalni urednik
<Atlantic777> da... od nedavno
<acca> svaka čast
<acca> nisam ni sumnjao
<acca> dobijao sam prave informacije ;)
<acca> čituckam forum
<acca> neću još da tražim pomoć za onaj program
<acca> hoću malo dublje da zaplovim
<Wex_> antlantic je jedan od boljih ljudi koji su skoro uvek spremni i žele da pomognu....
<acca> znam wex_
<acca> danas je dobar deo dana meni pomagao
<acca> I to s velikim strpljenjem
<acca> jer sam početnik što se ubunta tiče
<Wex_> a meni skoro uvek pomaže...
<acca> u fazonu: Ubuntu, je l' se to maže na 'leba?
<Wex_> ja sam početnik što se svega tiče
<Wex_> ja u fazonu život jel se to jede il šta...
<Wex_> pa zbog njega sam i počeo da učim da programiram....
<Ljubuntu> http://www.instructables.com/id/sleepy-weepy-pillow/
<Atlantic777> e, za offtopic ima #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<acca> znam, prešli smo na private
<acca> atlantic, da li su podešavanja za libreoffice na jednom mestu na forumu, ili su raštrkana za razne stvari?
<Atlantic777> acca: uglavnom su raštrkana, a postoji i poseban forum, otvoreni dokument
<acca> ok
<acca> eve me
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-15
<Ljubuntu> Odlepio Lubuntu
<promis> IZgleda da dolazi 10.04.4
<zikos> pozdrav...otkako sam instalirao laptop-mode-tools ubuntu mi otprilike svakih sat vremena potpuno zaledi i moram rucno gasiti laptop. Da li je to do ovog softvera ili cega vec??
<promis> nikad čuo za to
<zikos> promis, mozda se ne zove tako ali trenutno mi synaptic nesto downloaduje pa ne vidim..uglavnom kao sluzi za cuvanje laptop baterije...ali eto od tada mi jednostavno zaledi U
<promis> tako se zove. ne znam, nisam ga niakd koristio
<promis> ali ako sam kažeš da je od tad počelo onda je do toga
<promis> mada on ne bi trebalo da zaleđuje računar
<accca> pozdrav svima
<accca> je l' video neko atlantica?
<drzare> Захтеван је разговор у музичкој сесији. Кликните на MM иконицу како би је прихватили.
<drzare> Захтеван је разговор у музичкој сесији. Кликните на MM иконицу како би је прихватили.
<Wex_> zna li neko kako da na sistem prijavim root ?
<boris_c> jel si mu ga uključio?
<Wex_> nisam...
<boris_c> uf ovo je ispalo bezveze
<Wex_> nego nikada nije ni bio uključen
<boris_c> najlakše je u terminalu da ukucaš "sudo passwd root"
<boris_c> ubaciš svoj sudo password, pa onda i za root nalog password
<boris_c> tako češ uključiti root nalog i dodeliti mu lozinku
<Wex_> aha hvala..
<boris_c> treba napomenuti, da se to ne preporučuje
<boris_c> a nije ni potrebno, sve može sa sudo i gksudo
<Milos_SD> Wex_, najbolje je da koristis sledece: sudo su
<Wex_> znam trebam samo nešto da odradim pošto pravim lamp pa nemam pristup
<Milos_SD> ukucas svoj password
<Milos_SD> i ulogovan si kao root
<fb0x> boris_c: moze samo "sudo passwd" ne mora ovo root...
<fb0x> i mislim da je samo "su" dovoljno
<Wex__> Jel neko slobodan da mi pomogne oko ssh-a ?
<Milos_SD> Wex_, sta ti je potrebno?
<Milos_SD> gde si se zaglavio?
<Wex__> ma instalirao sam to i na fonu i na kompu ali nikako ne mogu da povežem to dvoje..
<Milos_SD> na kompu si instalirao openssh-server paket?
<Wex__> da...
<Milos_SD> da li taj program na telefonu, mozda javlja neku gresku?
<Milos_SD> napisi koju...
<Wex__> javlja...
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-16
<promis> Beck fura ubuntu ;) Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at www.beck.com Port 80
<Atlantic777> 15:48 <@Vlada87> ivanblago, stereo_advance, Atlantic77, giga, gnome76, olujicz molim vas da raširite  prijateljima i ostalim ljudima da u ovim trenutcima imam katastrofalan doziv ka server,  usled nesposobnosti tehničke podrške servera prinuđeni smo da kompletan sadržaj  prebacimo na drugi hosting.
<sasa_> Dobro vece svima. Potreban mi je savet. Koji program da izaberem sa ove liste, a uz pomoc koga bih mogao da vidim, ko se konektuje na moj ruter za internet.    http://alternativeto.net/software/wireless-network-watcher/?platform=linux
<Atlantic777> sasa_: mislim da bi nmap bio od pomoći.
<Atlantic777> sasa_: zanima te ko se konektuje na tvoj ruter i koristi internet?
<Atlantic777> Ako je neko priključen na ruter, ruter mu dodeljuje IP adresu, a spisak svih IP adresa se može dobiti programom nmap.
<Atlantic777> nmap 192.168.1.*
<sasa_> Poz Atlantik.
<Atlantic777> i izlistaće sve računare u mreži + njihove otvorene portove
<sasa_> Hvala ti puno, nmap moze bez gui
<Atlantic777> može
<Atlantic777> a gui za njega je zenmap
<Atlantic777> druga zanimljiva stvar, možda pregledati logove na ruteru
<sasa_> tamo negde oko nove godine
<sasa_> to me interesuje, molim te
<Atlantic777> teško...
<sasa_> telekom adsl, huawei hg520
<Atlantic777> ti logovi verovatno više ne postoje u ruteru
<sasa_> Atlantik, instalirao zenmap, snalazim se , hvala jos jednom za pomoc, pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-17
<sweeofserbia> Beretta021 Dobro jutro, može li pomoć oko izbora tablet urđajja?
<sweeofserbia> Ima li neko iskustvo sa "Android Mid" tablet uređajima?
<Beretta021> o-
<Beretta021> o/
 * Icy_blue is back (gone 02:43:08)
<Atlantic777> !xchat
<lubotu3> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Ddpbf> !konversation
<Ddpbf> hmmm
<Ddpbf> која дискриминација
<Ddpbf> !quassel
<Atlantic777> e baš zato kuckam našeg bota
<Atlantic777> !learn
<Atlantic777> ja mislim da uvaj ne ume nid a uči
<Ddpbf> зна за ирсси
<Ddpbf> а не зна за конверзацију и квасел
<Ddpbf> !kvirc
<Ddpbf> аман не зна ништа од КДЕ
<Ddpbf> за аки нећу ни да питам
<Ddpbf> !aki
<Ddpbf> !kopete
<lubotu3> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Ddpbf> аман коначно да убоде
<Ddpbf> од 5 КДЕ ирц клијената
<Ddpbf> зна за један
<Ddpbf> И то онај који то више није
<Ddpbf> :(
<banicanac> pozdrav ja sam nov ovde tako da mi je potrebna pomoc
<banicanac> kada pokusavam da instaliram Ubuntu
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta se desi?
<banicanac> pokrenem ga sa diska i izadje mi prvo crn ekran sa neka dva znaka na dnu i posle toga potpuno crn ekran stoji
<banicanac> jel to neki kvar ii nesto??
<Atlantic777> verovatno nije
<banicanac> sta moze da bude??
<Atlantic777> da li si već isprobavao sa nomodeset i ostalim?
<Atlantic777> ma to se uglavnom da srediti
<banicanac> nisam nista isprobavao...
<Atlantic777> uh, a ja se baš i ne razumem u to
<Atlantic777> vidi po forumu malo, pisano je o nomodeset
<banicanac> pazi ja hocu da napravim dual boot imam Win 7
<banicanac> izv a sta je nomodeset?
<Atlantic777> to se dodaje u boot liniju
<Atlantic777> isključuje kernel modeseting, koliko znam
<Atlantic777> a kernel modeseting je, pa zapravo i ne znam tačno šta je :D
<Atlantic777> znam da daje veću rezuluciju u konzoli itd
<banicanac> ok hvala... :D
<Atlantic777> izgooglaj malo na forumu o problemima sa bootovanjem
<draskovic> kako da podesim ovaj pidgin da mi radi google talk?
<draskovic> treba mi  "korak po korak" ja probao, ali ne radi
<promis> napravi nov račun za gtalk
<promis> samo upiši username i gotovo
<draskovic> imam račun od ranije
<draskovic> zašto nov?
<promis> pa Å¡ta onda ne valja?
<draskovic> evo sada ću ponovo da kucam tamo što sam probao, pa ću da napišem šta mi ne valj
<draskovic> kliknem add....
<draskovic> izaberem protokol
<promis> koji?
<draskovic> google talk
<promis> dobro, dajle
<draskovic> upišem ime, domain, kliknem
<promis> domain ništa
<promis> već je upisan
<promis> samo username
<draskovic> pokaže mi account štikliran
<promis> enabled
<promis> dobro
<draskovic> ok, samo usre name
<promis> to je sve dobro
<draskovic> sad kad je Å¡tikliran...
<draskovic> imam dva prozora...
<draskovic> jedan je taj accounts a drugi je buddy list
<promis> dobro
<draskovic> Å¡ta sad, gde su moji "prijatelji" sa liste, kome da se javim kad ih ne vidim
<draskovic> taj buddy list je prazan
<promis> pogledaj u Accounts meniju da li je aktivan google nalog
<draskovic> ok...
<draskovic> tu mi nudi edit account ili disable
<draskovic> kako da aktiviram
<promis> onda je aktiviran
<draskovic> jel to u redu?
<promis> j apored toga imam i: set user info, change password, search for users
<draskovic> jbg, nešto mi ne radi
<draskovic> ali ne znamo Å¡ta?
<promis> pa jel imaš definisan neki kontakt u opšte?
<draskovic> definisan? misliš sa nekim komunikaciju?
<draskovic> imam nekoliko godina unazad na windowsu i na starijem linuxu preko prism-a
<promis> dobro, ako imaš kontakte onda bi se trebali pojaviti
<promis> otdnosno on ne pojavljuje one koji su offline
<promis> možeš da uključiš da ti prikazuje offline konate
 * Icy_blue is away: pauza
<draskovic> probao sam i off line pa ništa, nema ih
<Wex_> e imam problem sa skajpom.... ne mogu da uključim kameru na group..
<Wex_> a ovako na običnom mogu
<promis> možda nije podržana opcija
<Wex_> najverovatnije...
<Wex_> sada sam gledao na wiku ubuntu-rs
<Wex_> ne piše nika...
 * Icy_blue is back (gone 00:32:51)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-18
<shimmy> jel ima ovde neko da ne spava?
<TildaTurn> :)
<shimmy> vidim ima
<shimmy> sad od tih sto ne spavaju
<shimmy> ume li neko da mi objasni kako da instaliram thunderbird 8 na ubuntu10.04
<shimmy> jer sam stavio ppa stable
<shimmy> i odma me bacio na thunderbird 10
<TildaTurn> slab sam tu
<shimmy> a tamo mi ne radi jedan addon
<aleksandar1986> pozdrav
<joostvb> zdravo
<Atlantic777> poz joostvb
<Punky> zz
<promis> oi!
<Punky> oi! :)
 * Icy_blue is away: pauza
 * Icy_blue is back (gone 00:26:00)
 * Icy_blue is away: nisam tu neko vreme .. 
<Filips> Poz Ubuntu zajednici! imam jedno pitanje vezano za Xubuntu. Ima li koga?
<promis> reci
<Filips> pa, pitanje je krajnje jednostavno: ima li ga na srpskom jeziku?
<promis> ne znam
<Filips> imam stariju masinu, i cuo sam/video na sajtu da moze to da ''gura'', ali me zanima da li moze da se prebaci jezik na srpski? mislim sve da bude na srpskom..
<promis> Å¡ta znam ima opcija da se isntalira srpski, ali otkud znam kako to izgleda
<Filips> hmmm...
<promis> ne znam ni Ubuntu kako izgleda na srpskom
<promis> nikad nisam koristio
<promis> to samo može da doprinese većpj bagpvistosti sistema
<Filips> ok.
<Atlantic777> Filips: može, postoji lokalizacija i za xubuntu.
<Atlantic777> Filips: samo razmisli da li ćeš xubuntu ili lubuntu. :D
 * Icy_blue is back (gone 02:32:06)
<Wex> Kako da deinstaliram ubuntu ?
<fb0x> pa zasto
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> nisi se valjda razocarao
<promis> samo format
<Wex> ma imam par problema sa kompom...
<fb0x> promis: a bootloader?
<Wex> nisam uopše razočaran...
<promis> nije opisao svoju situaciju
<promis> fb0x: :P
<fb0x> :)
<promis> u ostalom OS se ne "deinstalira"
<fb0x> Wex: jel si instalirao ubuntu sa Wubi ?
<Wex> ne..
<fb0x> i ja pitam xD
<Wex> mislim pokušavao sam jednom pa mi nije radilo pa sam lepo onda instalirao...
<fb0x> probaj ovako, imas program EasyBSD koji instaliras na win. onda sa njim sredis bootloader (naddji na netu kako to a uradis sa tim programom, ima dosta tutorila) onda formatiras particiju gde je linux
<fb0x> EasyBCD*
<promis> ako imaš win
<promis> ili ako si pravi winovac popravi mbr
<fb0x> milim da je Wex novi u linuxu pa zato mislim da ima dualboot
<fb0x> Wex: imas win?
<Wex> da..
<fb0x> znaci probaj ovo sto sam ti ja rekao
<fb0x> najlaksi nacin
<fb0x> i radi :)
<fb0x> Wex: a jel napustas linux?
<Wex> ne nislučajno....
<Atlantic777> Wex: Å¡ta bi? :D
<fb0x> e to :)
<Wex> ma imam problem sa ćaletom i win u isto vreme...
<Atlantic777> Moraš zbog svojih da sklanjaš ubuntu?
<Wex> pa sam rašio da reinstaliram i jedno i drugo...
<Wex> ne
<Atlantic777> aha, pa samo instaliraj prvo win, pa onda ubuntu
<Atlantic777> ne treba ništa da deinstaliraš ili brišeš
<Atlantic777> samo sačuvaj podatke koji su ti važni
<Wex> nemogu da pokrenem instalaciju win neznam zašto boot-ujem cd i izbaci mi grub
<promis> loš ti cd
<Wex> nije preko njega sam već instalirao jednom....
<Wex> nedavno...
<fb0x> nismo nadlezni za instalaciju win-a...
<Wex> znam...
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<fb0x> poz
<sweeofserbia> Dobro vece, moze li pomoc-sugestija u vezi tablet uredjaja?
<bojce> može, ako znamo, naravno ;)
 * Icy_blue is away: nisam tu neko vreme .. 
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-19
<joostvb> добро јутро
<sweeofserbia> Dobro jutro
 * Icy_blue is away: nisam tu .. 
 * Icy_blue is back (gone 01:06:55)
 * Icy_blue is away: nisam tu .. 
<pacov01> zasto mi se desava da mi se komp sam log out?
<pacov01> ubuntu 11.10
<Atlantic777> pacov01: to je zakljucavanje ekrana posle screensavera
<Atlantic777> iskljuci u podesavanjima za screensaver
<pacov01> nije mi se do sada desavalo zasto bas sada
<Atlantic777> najverovatnije je to
<pacov01> i nisu ista vremena
<Atlantic777> aham, onda možda i nije to :)
<Atlantic777> ovo baš često zbuni ljude pa sam zato odmah pomislio...
<Atlantic777> ček, samo se zaključa ili baš logout?
<pacov01> nto ja odmah iskljucim
<pacov01> log uot
<Atlantic777> prvo sledeće šta mi pada na pamet je da puca neki drajver ili aplikacija, pa zabode ceo X i restartuje se
<pacov01> nije restart samo beng
<Atlantic777> pa restart grafičkog servera, ne celog kompa
<pacov01> ah da
<Atlantic777> a nisam siguran ni u to, naravno
<pacov01> sto mi ciniti
<Atlantic777> treba pregledati logove, za početak
<pacov01> ?
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu, ja stvarno ne mogu sad da ti pomognem
<pacov01> hvala na pom
<Atlantic777> kažem, pitaj na http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org tamo će ti neko odgovoriti
<Atlantic777> izgleda da nas lag zeza :)
<Atlantic777> ništa, samo pitaj tamo, neko će se već sigurno javiti
<banicanac> treba mi preporuka koji ubuntu da istaliram potpuni sam pocetnik
<Atlantic777> banicanac: CPU, RAM i grafička
<Atlantic777> koji su?
<Atlantic777> ajd daj to pa da bežim :D
<Atlantic777> banicanac: tu si?
<banicanac> AMD A4-3300M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.90 GHz
<banicanac> 4GB
<Atlantic777> tu možeš bilo šta, instaliraj Kubuntu i Ubuntu pa vidi šta ti više odgovara
<Atlantic777> banicanac: imaš neke posebne zahteve?
<banicanac> ali koji treba mi neki koji je lak za instaliranje posto nisam resio problem sa bootovanjem koji sam imao
<Atlantic777> ah, ček, sad se sećam
<Atlantic777> to je beše instalacija prošla ok a posle nije hteo da bootuje?
<Atlantic777> jel to laptop u pitanju?
<banicanac> da...
<Atlantic777> hibridna grafika?
<Atlantic777> imaš kao 2 grafičke karte?
<banicanac> AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G
<Atlantic777> uh, idem...
<Atlantic777> jesi li pitao na forumu?
<Atlantic777> vidi da li možeš da čačneš nešto u bios-u
<banicanac> nisam pitacu hvala...
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu, čujemo se tamo ;)
<Atlantic777> srećno :)
<Atlantic777> i laku noć :D
<banicanac> hvala takodje...
<Steevca> Ljudi,koristim samo chrome i smuxi a ubuntu mi koristi vise od 700mb rama,imam samo 2 ekstenzije za chrome,neki predlog?
<Milos_SD> Steevca, a koliko ukupno rama imas?
<Steevca> 1GB
<Milos_SD> i da li koristis 32bit ili 64bit OS?
<Steevca> 32 bitni
<Milos_SD> browseri koriste vise rama, kada imas mnogo otvorenih tabova
<Milos_SD> mada, Unity i compiz bas dosta trose
<Milos_SD> predji na neko lakse okruzenje
<Milos_SD> Unity2D mozda
<Steevca> Ok,cek sekund
<Milos_SD> Steevca, kod mene compiz uzima oko 200 MB rama, a da ne pricam o ostalim Unity servisima, koji ukupno, isto toliko uzimaju
<Steevca> Za oko 100 mb se spustio sa gnomom
<Steevca> Ja na primer nemam ni jedan proces koji koristi vise od 72 mb memorije
<Steevca> A to je chrome
<Milos_SD> ukljuci ti all processes
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> pa ces videti i koliko ti X trosi
<Milos_SD> ;)
<Steevca> Cek,ja nemam to all processes u system monitoru
<Steevca> Gde da vidim to? :D
<Milos_SD> ako koristis onaj gnome system monitor
<Milos_SD> imas da ukljucis u View -> All processes
<Milos_SD> kod mene je Xorg 214.1MB
<Steevca> Aha,evo ga. xorg 31 mb
<Milos_SD> bas malo :)
<Milos_SD> jbg-a... svi procesi se skupe i uzimaju toliko
<Milos_SD> mozes jedino da smanjis sa nekim manje zahtevnim okruzenjem
<Steevca> Evo sad sam iskljucio chrome i koristi mi se oko 200 mb rama
<Steevca> I ne baguje toliko
<Milos_SD> probaj neki drugi browser
<Steevca> Ali mi je cpu oko 30-60
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-11
<nkls> jel ima nekog?
<nkl_> kako da napravim bootable usb? bez grafickog okruzenja - programa?
<nkl_> znam komande koje se pisu u terminalu, ali nekad mi uspe, nekad ne
<nkl_> da li moram prvo da instaliram na njega [usb] boot pa tek onda da probam?
<bitlord> sta tacno oces, USB drive sa instalacijom ubuntu-a?
<nkl_> da
<nkl_> ubuntu studio
<nkl_> pokusavam mnogo puta i bezuspesno
<nkl_> sada sam probao ovako:
<nkl_> install-mbr /dev/sdc
<nkl_> pa cu da vidim
<nkl_> uglavnom mi prijavljuje: 'missing operating system'
<nkl_> ne znam zasto, nekad ladno napravim bootable usb, a nekad ili cesce failed
<bitlord> ako oces samo instalacioni ISO image da stavis na usb i da bude boot-abilan, trebalo bi da moze   samo sa dd,   (OVO CE OBRISATI "SVE" SA /dev/sdc  !!!)   dd if=image.iso  of=/dev/sdc   (ako ti je sdc usb disk)
<nkl_> znam, tako radim
<nkl_> evo ceo postupak
<nkl_> ...
<nkl_> fdisk -l
<bitlord> bar ubuntu ISO image je OK sa ovim postupkom (nisu svi)
<nkl_> mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdc
<nkl_> sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<bitlord> cemu praviti (ako to pravi FS na disku)  mkdosfs -F bla bla, kad kasnije sve to prepises ionako (i sta ce ti dosfs (kontam to je FAT32?))
<nkl_> da
<nkl_> moram da ga formatiram prvo, zar ne?
<bitlord> odakle ti to uopste?
<nkl_> sta?
<bitlord> ne moras, jer kad pises image na disk  /dev/sdc  (ne na particiju /dev/sdc1) prepises i tabelu particija (ako postoji) itd..., taj korak sa mkdosfs je totalno nepotreban (i nema nikakve logike)
<nkl_> bitlord,
<nkl_> da li mozes da mi pokazes u primeru sa komandama kako bi ti odradio ovaj proces?
<bitlord> ali ne bi trebalo da utice na to da li je disk boot-abilan ili nije (mozda jednostavno tvoj ISO image nije moguce tek tako prepisati na disk)
<nkl_> isto kao sto sam ja tebi ovde napisao, napisi ako ti nije tesko?
<bitlord> samo nadjes koji disk zelis da koristis i  ovo sto si napisao  je dovoljno   sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M
<nkl_> bitlord, znaci ima i toga: mozda jednostavno tvoj ISO image nije moguce tek tako prepisati na disk
<nkl_> bitlord, znaci.. ne moram da ga formatiram iako ima na njemu svasta?
<bitlord> da, neke nije moguce samo upisati na disk sa  dd (zvanicni ubuntu ISO bi trebalo da radi tako, bar sam ja probao par puta)
<nkl_> covece.. ode mi celo jutro samo na to da napravim bootable usb...
<bitlord> nkl_, dd if=image.iso  of=/dev/sdc  ce upisati na disk (NE NA PARTICJU) image.iso (neke velicine) ili do "kraja diska" (ako je manji od ISO image-a) i tako prepisati sve
<nkl_> uh.. nisam ovo najbolje razumeo, ovo poslednje sto si napisao :(
<nkl_> mozda ovako da mi kazes:
<nkl_> da li mi treba ili ne mkdosf -F 32 -I /dev/sdc kako bih formatirao disk i pripremio ga za dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdc
<nkl_> ?
<bitlord> ne, jer ce to napraviti filesystem na disku koji ti ne treba, i koji ces kasnije prepisati sa ovim dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdc  (zasto bi pravio nesto sto ces kasnije unistiti i nikada koristiti?)
<nkl_> aha.. ok. znaci ... da rezimiram ako sam shvatio
<nkl_> ...
<bitlord> jesi siguran da si uradio    dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc  a ne  ... of=/dev/sdc1  ili neku drugu particiju?
<nkl_> da, dev/sdc
<nkl_> bez tog keca
<nkl_> cekaj da rezimiram, ok?
<nkl_> sudo dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdc ce sve odraditi iako se na usb-u nalazi neki sistem, fajlovi itd?
<bitlord> da li si ti citao sta sam ja napisao gore?
<nkl_> uh.. kako sam zakomplikovao :(
<nkl_> a, sve bi trebalo da bude jednostavno
<nkl_> mozda zato sto se celo jutro bakcem sa ovim, menjajuci usb-ove misleci da ne rade, download iso image po ko zna koji put...itd
<bitlord> zasto re-download-ujes image? zato postoje checksum-i da bi proverio jel dobar?
<nkl_> hvala ti sto mi sada to kazes XD
<nkl_> gde si bio justros XD
<nkl_> jutros*
<nkl_> bitlord, hajde da privodimo ovo kraju jer je i usb sada gotov, pa zelim da proverim da li sam sada uradio kako treba...
<nkl_> molim te da rezimiramo, ok?
<nkl_> sudo dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdc ce sve odraditi iako se na usb-u nalazi neki sistem, fajlovi itd?
<bitlord> da
<nkl_> ne mora da ga brisem?
<nkl_> to mi je vazno
<bitlord> ne moras
<nkl_> ok.
<nkl_> hvala!
<nkl_> odoh da vidim sta sam uradio
<nkl_> poz
<bitlord> ali ako ne radi, moze biti da taj ISO image (nije napravljen tako da ga je jednostavno moguce samo prepisati i da bude boot-abilan)
<nkl_> aha, ok. u tom slucaju cu skinuti onda obican 10.04 lucid lynx
<bitlord> pa zahteva dodatne korake, problem je u tome sto ja ne znam kako da to proveris, a kod njih u dokumetanciji sam nasao samo kako da se to uradi sa GUI alatima
<nkl_> bitlord, poz i hvala jos jednom. odoh da proverim ovo da li ce sada da ga bootuje
<nkl_> ako ne, skinucu obican 10.04 lucid lynx i znam da on radi sa usb-a
<nkl_> poz
<nkl_> nije uspelo
<nkl_> samo je nastavio da dize grub
<nkl_> ne mogu da verujem da ne mogu da napravim bootable usb!!!
<nkl_> dodje mi da pobacam kroz prozor hdd i usb koliko sam ocajan, ali znam da ce posle da mi bude zao!
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako isključiti blank screen : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-iskljuciti-blank-screen
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> JDownloader-instalacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jdownloader-instalacija
<nkls> poz
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
<nkls> kako da uklonim teks da mi budu samo ikonice, da li je to moguce:
<nkls> http://postimage.org/image/7ptoz8my7/
<nkls> tako bih imao vise prostora na tom panelu
<nkls> razmisljam da donji panel skroz uklonim
<bitlord> nkls, mislim da nije moguce (mozda ako ima neki panel applet koji radi tako, ali sa tim standardnim mislim da ne moze)
<bitlord> ako je to gnome-panel?
<nkls> jeste
<bitlord> nkls, jedino da probas desni klik (to bi valjda trebalo da se zove ili task manager ili window list (tako nekako)) pa da vidis da li ima neke opcije
<nkls> to je onaj gornji panel
<nkls> da, ima window list, ali nema uklanjanja teksta
<nkls> nezavisno od ikonica :(
<nkls> meni je taj gornji panel mnogo bolji od donjeg
<nkls> zato sto mi je sve gore i mnogo lakse
<nkls> ovako non-stop moram gore-dole
<nkls> kao da se vozim liftom onako random XD
<bitlord> na xfce-u to moze (bar ovaj noviji 4.10) http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=246281 :S
<bitlord> gnome2 ce ionako nestati iz vecine distro-a (ne racunajuci fork mate, i to je pitanje koliko dugo ce se zadrzati), tako da ako ti se svidja klasican izgled, xfce mozda nije los ;-)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instalacija pclinuxos : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-pclinuxos
<nkls> imao sam xfce na linux mintu
<nkls> bitlord, steta za ubuntu 10.04 sto ce mu prestati podrska ove godine
<nkls> :(
<nkls> bitlord, meni je openbox super samo ne znam da ga konfigurisem
<nkls> to bih inace drzao sve vreme
<bitlord> ja ne koristim openbox, samo probao jednom, ali ima i nekih grafickih alata za konfiguraciju
<bitlord> a i ne bi trebalo inace biti tesko savladati par sitnica ako treba i rucno menjati neke konfiguracione fajlove
<bitlord> ako ti se nesto svidja i cini te srecnim, utrosis malko vremena da savladas i koristis ;-)
<nkls> sta koristis, koje graficko okruzenje?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samsung-galaxy-nexus-i9250
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samsung-galaxy-nexus-i9250
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Samsung Galaxy Nexus I9250 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-samsung-galaxy-nexus-i9250
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Software update - preporuka servera : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-software-update-preporuka-servera
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ASUS A6000 Series (A6G) BisonCam Camera - problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-asus-a6000-series-a6g-bisoncam-camera-problem
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
<bitlord> nkls, ne! :P
<nkls> bitlord, hey
<nkls> joj bitlord ...
<nkls> sta radis sada?
<nkls> btw. nisi mi odgovorio, sta imas od distro-a?
<bitlord> to je tajna :P
<bitlord> a ono sto si pitao za graficko okruzenje, koristim xfce na desktop-u i gnome-shell na laptop-u
<bitlord> btw. onaj sshot je moj :o)
<nkls> aha, cool :)
<nkls> koji shoot?
<nkls> shot?
<nkls> uu al si spor lave sa kucanjem...
<nkls> ili lagujes :P
<bitlord> ovo od danas "<bitlord> na xfce-u to moze (bar ovaj noviji 4.10) http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=246281 :S"
<nkls> na cemu ti je ovaj xfce na mintu ili ubuntu?
<bitlord> to sam rekao da je tajna :D
<nkls> ,,,
<bitlord> gnu + linux XD
<nkls> bitlord, reci mi ovo...
<nkls> kako ti skroluje u firefox-u?
<nkls> jel smooth ili je se vuce/secka?
<nkls> I'm using 10.04LTS. When scrolling, it never is smooth
<nkls> ^gomila ljudi se zali
<nkls> i ne postoji resenje...
<nkls> uzas!!!
<nkls> imam da instaliram 9.04 ubuntu, boli me uvo!
<nkls> I'm using 10.04LTS. When scrolling, it never is smooth (same thing on my wife's 'puter with 10.04LTS). I have tried installing 'smooth wheel' and 'YASS 3.0.21' add on, and it helps, but never smooth like it was in windows. It was way worse in 12.04LTS. I went back to 10.04. I was not ready for 12.04LTS yet.
<nkls> brate.. jel ima aktivnih na ovom chat-u???
<nkls> ~@+@~
<bitlord> pa ovako, zavisi i od stranice koju pregledam obicno radi fino (masina sa intel grafikom radi dosta bolje nego ovaj ati)
<bitlord> mada je ona i "brza" inace (novija generacija)
<bitlord> nkls, ima, polako gde ti se zuri?
<nkls> bitlord, pa.. glupo je da cekam toliko
<nkls> evo, koliko samo tebi treba da mi nesto napises?
<nkls> 5 do 8 minuta
<bitlord> hahaha
<nkls> da li imas problema sa scrolling in firefox?
<nkls> da li je krdzavo ili smooth?
<bitlord> pogledaj par redova iznad ^_^
<nkls> izgleda da je to bag i nije resivo. vidim da to stoji jos od 2010-e
<bitlord> pa sam FF je kao prase, prilicno glomazan i "spor" (bar meni), mada radi posao i sto se stabilnosti tice nisam imao odavno problema. A druga stvar su website-ovi, gomila gif-ova, slicurina visoke rezolucije, flash, javascript ...
<nkls> sada sam dobio savet posto je bug da iskljucim javu
<nkls> sada cu da vidim kako radi bez jave
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako izbrisati igricu ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-izbrisati-igricu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> posle logina ekran ostaje prazan : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-posle-logina-ekran-ostaje-prazan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> zašto nemam pristup windows particiji : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-zasto-nemam-pristup-windows-particiji
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa Catalyst-om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-catalyst-om
<promis> Jel zna neko kako izgleda Edubuntu? Koji je DE?
<Icy_blue> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/whichbuntu
<Icy_blue> piše Gnome ..
<promis> Vidim da je unity
<Icy_blue> mada ... http://www.edubuntu.org/screenshots
<Icy_blue> ima ih sve, pa i Gnome Fallback
<Icy_blue> a to je ono za decu Å¡to su pravili?
<promis> da
<promis> treba da instaliram jednoj devojčici, pa reko da probam edubuntu
<Icy_blue> pa kako vidim jeste namenjeno deci, verujem da su ga lepo sredili..
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu bez unity : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-bez-unity
<santos> hello
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Odabir verzije OS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-odabir-verzije-os
<joostvb> zdravo
<wayp> Поздрав свима, има ли КДЕоваца?... занима ме може ли QtCurve у верзији 1.8.14 да ради на KDE SC 4.10.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prijavljivanje problema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prijavljivanje-problema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Caps Lock se čuje i trepne ekran ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-caps-lock-se-cuje-i-trepne-ekran
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Caps Lock se čuje i trepne ekran ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-caps-lock-se-cuje-i-trepne-ekran
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-14
<profiler1982> pozz
<nkls> poz
<stereo_advance> zz
<nkls> hey stereo_advance :)
<nkls> poz
<mono_advance> :)
<stereo_advance> :D
<mono_advance> da li znas neki bolji nacin kako da terminal stavim u tray, a da nije to program: alltray?
<stereo_advance> nemam pojma
<stereo_advance> meni je terminal uvek otvoren ali stoji minimiziran
<stereo_advance> to mi je dovoljno
<mono_advance> meni je sada on u tray-u, ali bih voleo da mi se dize isto tako, tj. kada podignem sistem da je i on tu, da ne moram da ukljucujem program: alltray
<mono_advance> iskreno, mnogo mi je lakse kada je u tray-u nego done ili gore na panelima
<stereo_advance> openbox jel da
<stereo_advance> verovatno imaš .openbox/autostart ili slično pa ubaci tu komandu za pokretanje alltray
<mono_advance> ne, nije openbox. ubuntu 10.04
<mono_advance> imam dva distro-a na kompu. ubuntu 10.04 and supersexymega disto: crunchbang XD
<mono_advance> distro*
<mono_advance> distro gistro
<mono_advance> satro
<mono_advance> zamisli.. "satro linux"
<mono_advance> ili "gistro linux"
<mono_advance> XD
<profiler1982> ima li ko link za chromium 27
<profiler1982> izasao canary 27 pa rekoh ima i chromium
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-15
<Nebojsans> dobro vece narode
<Nebojsans> budan ko?
<joostvb> dobro jutro!
<Nebojsans> Pozdrav narode sinoc sam istalirao drajvere za graficku karticu radim mi racunar lepo i sve je ok recite mi dai treba jos neke drajvere da istaliram ili sve je on povukao sam
<nkl_> someone installed gimp 2.8.4 on crunchbang?
<Nebojsans> neko tu?
<bitlord> samo pitaj sta te muci, mozda neko i pokusa da odgovori
<Nebojsans> e pazi ovako
<Nebojsans> skinuo sam
<Nebojsans> Compiz
<Nebojsans> CompizConfig Settings Menager
<Nebojsans> Compiz plugins extra
<Nebojsans> teo sam np da mi se ljulja prozor
<Nebojsans> ali nece da mi radi
<Nebojsans> koristim 12.10
<bitlord> koje okruzenje?
<bitlord> unity?
<Nebojsans> ja mislim da je unity
<Nebojsans> imam sa strane bar za ikonice to je unity
<bitlord> ok, znaci compiz je pokrenut sigurno, trebalo bi da radi, valjda se ta opcija zove "wobbly windows"
<Nebojsans> eto namestio sam ga ;D
<Nebojsans> e cek reci mi samo nesto
<Nebojsans> posto ne znam ovaj da restartujem unity
<Nebojsans> znao sam za 12.04
<Nebojsans> ali ovaj ne znam
<Nebojsans> jel se on pokvari samo kad ocu da namestim cube kocku
<Nebojsans> da to ne diram
<Nebojsans> ?
<Nebojsans> i jos nesto izbacuje mi stalno nesto da reportujem
<Nebojsans> kao bug neki da ima
<bitlord> ne znam, jedini nacin "siguran" je da se izlogujes i ulogujes ponovo, moguce da moze i da se restartuje a da sve ostane netaknuto :S
<bitlord> mozda ti neka aplikacija puca, pa pokusava da posalje bug report (sto moze biti korisno)? Imas kompletnu poruku? screenshoot ?
<bitlord> verovatno moze da se iskljuci automatski sistem za prijavljivanje bug-ova
<bitlord> ako ti ne treba, ali je verovatno dobra stvar, posto olaksa prijavljivanje (sto svima moze koristiti, a prvo tebi jer ocigledno da kod tebe neka aplikacija "puca")
<Nebojsans> pa da nesto nije u radu
<Nebojsans> ali meni kad iskoci ja je ugasim
<Nebojsans> ali sad kad mi iskoci
<Nebojsans> ovde cu kopirati da se vidi sta je to
<Nebojsans> mozda je neka sitnica a mozda je nesto vece
<Nebojsans> sto pravi problem
<Nebojsans> ne znam sta da uradim da mi opet iskoci to
<bitlord> nemoj ovde direktno ako je dugacak tekst, koristi pastebin ili tako neki servis!
<Nebojsans> preko ovog moze ? http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<bitlord> moze
<Nebojsans> reci mi sta treba da stoji na tv kartici
<Nebojsans> ntsc
<Nebojsans> pal
<Nebojsans> secam
<Nebojsans> pal-nc
<Nebojsans> pal-m
<Nebojsans> pal-n
<bitlord> kod nas se koristi PAL standard, tako da verovatno tv-tuner kupljen kod nas je PAL
<Nebojsans> aha ok
<Nebojsans> ja sam stavio na pal
<Nebojsans> a on mi prebacio na PAL-BG
<bitlord> ok, ako radi, to je to
<Nebojsans> jos ne :D pokusavam da skeniram kanale sad cu vidim sta se desava
<Nebojsans> broadcast
<Nebojsans> to je antena?
<bitlord> verovatno, ako koristis antenu, ne znam tacno na sta se odnosi, moguce da ima 'cable' i 'antenna' opcije
<Nebojsans> e reci mi neki program za slusanje radia :D
<Nebojsans> jel ovo puno sto radi proces
<Nebojsans> 17001 nebojsa   20   0  923m 280m  32m R 112.0  7.1   5:17.53 plugin-containe
<bitlord> to je verovatno flash-player, a za njega je normalno da zdere resurse
<bitlord> za slusanje radija verovatno mozes da koristis player koji trenutno koristis za muziku ili video
<Nebojsans> da istaliram chrome? oce i dalje da zdere :D
<bitlord> chrome isto koristi flash, nece se nista promeniti
<Nebojsans> kaze mi jedan tip da ima chrome pepper flash
<bitlord> da, novija verzija, koristi novi API, ali ne verujem da ima ista bolje performanse
<Nebojsans> radi mi lepse sad
<Nebojsans> jel dizao neko wow igricu na ubuntu od vas?
<alice_> pozdrav
<alice_> ima koga?
<alice_> kupila sam danas novi laptop i na njemu je osmica i ne da mi da dignem linux... moze neko pomoc?
<joostvb> zdravo
<Nebojsans> poz narode
<Nebojsans> skinuo sam cs.16 caunter stike da picim malo
<Nebojsans> i skino sam wine
<Nebojsans> e sad :D sta da radim dalje
<bitlord> pa wine program.exe
<bitlord> pokrenes u terminalu i instaliras
<Nebojsans> evo
<Nebojsans> uradio sam radi mi :D
<Nebojsans> reci mi dali bi mogao
<Nebojsans> tako wow
<Nebojsans> da pokrenem?
<bitlord> mozda, pojma nemam, nisam koristio wine godinama, ali imas na njihovom sajtu obicno informacije za programe i igre sa ocenama kako rade
<bitlord> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<bitlord> ali ako oces da se igras na linux-u, mozda da pogledas sada steam za linux (nema sve igre, ali svaki dan sve vise i vise) i mozda neke native linux igre
<Nebojsans> kako mislis da pogledam steam gde to da vidim?
<bitlord> mislim ako volis da se igras, mozda znas sta je steam
<Nebojsans> narode
<Nebojsans> options bttv card=(broj vaše kartice iz liste) tuner=(broj vašeg tjunera iz liste) pll=1 adc_crush=0
<Nebojsans> ASUS TV-FM 7135 [1043:4845]
<Nebojsans> koji je broj kartice
<Nebojsans> a koji je broj tunera?
<Nebojsans> gde koji broj da stavim sad
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-16
<sepe> sa je ovo :)
<Nebojsans> e narode
<Nebojsans> ko da oce da mi rokne sistem dole ;D
<Nebojsans> malo pre sam igro poker
<Nebojsans> i sve crno mi se pojavilo i slova neka neki brojevi ne znam ni ja sta je to
<Nebojsans> muka ljudi :D zezaju me drajveri i to opasno ne znam dali valjaju ili ne valjaju :D
<Nebojsans> onako mi zamrzne slika
<Nebojsans> u pm
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-17
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype baguje! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-baguje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ednet card reader/writer 85053 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ednet-card-reader-writer-85053
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> više drivera instalirano za grafičku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vise-drivera-instalirano-za-graficku
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa zvukom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-zvukom--17186
<cigara> ima li ko iskustva sa kde-om?
<Atlantic777> recimo...
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta treba?
<cigara> najgluplja stvar na planeti. instalirao sam temu preko menadžera tema, ali je nema na listi i ne znam kako da je primenim...
<Atlantic777> Pf, nemam neku konkretnu ideju.
<Tesla_> imal ovde ljudi koji su voljni da pomognu ?
<Tesla_> u teskim trenutcima koristenja ubuntua xD
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Audio i muzički radovi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-audio-i-muzicki-radovi
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-10
<HFechs> zdravo
<brok> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-11
<dragan99> da li sam nesto propustio ali ne mogu da pristupim Ubuntu forumu
<maletaski> dragan99, sad može
<maletaski> bio problem sa apchem
<dragan99> hvala, upravo sam uskocio i gledam forum :)
<maletaski> :)
<dragan99> pozz :) evo  me
<HFechs> zdravlje z ceski republike :), zelim da se naucit po srpski, zato nasao sam srpski irc channel. Sam Linux koristim. Ovde je vec tisina :-( :-P.
<Atlantic777> HFechs: zdravo! :)
<maletaski> pozdrav HFechs i dobro došao
<Atlantic777> Da, nema nas mnogo ovde, ali još kanala gde se stalno  nešto priča. :)
<stereo_advance> zdravp HFechs
<Atlantic777> HFechs: ako si u Srbiji možda možemo da ti nađemo i neko društvo, najbolje se uči u kafani. :D
<Atlantic777> Mada, imamo drugare svugde, to je najmanji problem. :
<maletaski> zz Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> o/
<maletaski> imaš li minut dva?
<Atlantic777> toliko imam
<maletaski> zeza me sftp
<Atlantic777> k
<maletaski> imaš li ideju de da gledam i šta
<Atlantic777> na naše server ili neki drugi?
<maletaski> debian testing
<maletaski> na naš
<maletaski> logujem se preko ssh
<maletaski> ali neće nautilus preko sftp
<Atlantic777> Imaš sređen ~/.ssh/config ?
<maletaski> eto znao sam da sam nešto zaboravio :P
<maletaski> nemam
<Atlantic777> ;)
<HFechs> Atlantic777: da, nisam u Srbiji, vec bicu tamo, sigurno kafu i pivo nepreskocim :). Imam u planu ici na Srpsko u leto :).
<Atlantic777> HFechs: super, javi se obavezno. :)
<Atlantic777> HFechs: inače, joostvb takođe uči srpski. :)
<maletaski> nešto nisam dobro odradio ovaj config
<maletaski> neće opet
<Atlantic777> Zanimljivo mi je što sve više ljudi želi da nauči naš jezik ili čak i dolazi ovde. Recimo na BarCampu smo imali gosta iz Rusije koji se doselio u Novi Sad nedavno i došao je na druženje.
<Atlantic777> maletaski: ok, da li ti radi redovan sftp?
<maletaski> neznam
<Atlantic777> probaj, ali bez -i
<HFechs> Atlantic777: ok :-)
<HFechs> Atlantic777: inace vas channel je dobro googlitelny, mozda zato ljudi dolazi ovde :)
<HFechs> Atlantic777: drugi channel sto ja naseo je channel piratske partije :). U Ceski je imame takode.
<Atlantic777> HFechs: imamo mi još kanala, recimo #lugons, #archlinux-rs, slackware, #floss-magazin
<Atlantic777> #slackware-srb
<stereo_advance> HFechs, dobrodošao si na sve kanale :)
<HFechs> Atlantic777: debian nista? :P
<Atlantic777> HFechs: nažalost, nemamo aktivnu debian zajednicu, barem ne da ja znam. :)
<HFechs> nije vazno :)
<stereo_advance> važno je društvo
<HFechs> slazem
<maletaski> HFechs, koristiš debian?
<HFechs> maletaski: da
<maletaski> i ja isto
<maletaski> debian testing
<HFechs> maletaski: takode :), imam debian u serveru (tamo stable) i notebooku (testing)
<HFechs> pitanje je sto uradi sa debianom systemd, imam mali zabrinuti
<HFechs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xi20Si3jRIo - lepo muzika sa balkanski ritmovi, grupa je ceski :)
<stereo_advance> sad kad sam pustio brutalni wintersun :)
<HFechs> :-P
<HFechs> stereo_advance: znas Piknik? Brutalni grupa od Srpska... Svida mi.
<stereo_advance> znam burning circles i lust4trust
<HFechs> piknik - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM64ynWN5BQ
<stereo_advance> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aocExG-1D0Q
<stereo_advance> HFechs, podseća na staru grupu bjesovi
<HFechs> stereo_advance: nije lose, vec i trazil grupy sto pevaju srpski (govorim o burning circle)
<stereo_advance> koju muziku slušaš
<HFechs> metal, punk, rock, folk... i nekada nesto drugo ako tu cafe (electro?)..
<stereo_advance> baš lepo :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-12
<brok> ko ima nalog na G plus može da se pridriži i ovde https://plus.google.com/u/3/104280056559629656743/posts
<milke> ima li neko iskustva sa vpn konekcijom na linuxu?
<milke> cisco vpn
<milke> koristim vpnc klijent, ali saobraćaj uvek stane nakon nekoliko minuta
<maletaski> milke, dođi na #lugons
<maletaski> tamo ćeš pre naći pomoć
<HFechs> milke: koristim openvpn (client i server), cisco ne :-(
<kurjak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGUe1lsUahY
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-14
<HFechs> zdravo
<stereo_advance> \o/ HFechs
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-09
<pocetnik> Ima koga?
<joostvb> ja sam ovde
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-10
<pocetnik> Neko da je tu?
<pocetnik> ?
<pocetnik> Hal
<pocetnik> o
<Beretta021> pocetnik: reci
<pocetnik> Beretta021
<pocetnik> Neko prisutan?
<pocetnik> CAo
<pocetnik> Neko da pomogne?
<pocetnik> Neko da se javi?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-11
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Mile> Da li je neko prisutan treba mi hitno pomoc!?!?
<unicorN2312> neupuceni
<neupuceni> unicorN2312: ?
<unicorN2312> ciao brate
<neupuceni> ?
<unicorN2312> pijan?
<neupuceni> wtf? a ti si?
<unicorN2312> jednorog
<neupuceni> .i.
<unicorN2312> nista stari moj meni je sve ovo novo
<neupuceni> dosadno ti je ili wtf unicorN2312
<Mile> moze li mala pomoc?
<neupuceni> Mile, reci?
<Mile> kako da instaliram xserver iz recovery moda
<Mile> dovuko sam kabli
<Mile> za lan ali nece automacki da se poveze nzm kako da ga povezem
<unicorN2312> nije mi dosadno nego prvi puta koristim linux i xchat
<neupuceni> Mile teško, najbolje odradi reinstalaciju. da li ti se to desilo posle instalacije intelovih drajvera za grafiku?
<unicorN2312> neupuceni kako sad da registriram nick?
<Mile> Ma obican update sam uradio posto duze vreme sam imao gresku u rep pa sam je sad sredio i uradim update
<Mile> restart i posle toga nece vise da ucita ekran
<Mile> msm samo se vidi ona crtica kako treperi u gornji levi ugao i nista ne moze da se radi
<neupuceni> pa najbolje reinstall, a da li možeš nešto da kucaš?
<Mile> ne moze nista jedino u recovery pa root
<Mile> Ako uradim reinstal odma skacem kroz prozor i ubijam se
<Mile> sad kad idem X -reconfigure
<Mile> izbaci mi da nemam instaliran xserver
<Mile> dhclient eth0
<Mile> povezan sam na net
<Mile> jos xserver
<Mile> USPEO SAM
<unicorN2312> ajde ludi, kako da registriram nick
<unicorN2312> ljudi
<Mile> sad cu vidim
<Mile> odma ti kazem 1s
<Mile> probaj /register
<unicorN2312> pa gledam ja i piše da ukucam u xchat ali kamo ??
<Mile> a ti si preko programa? nisi preko sajta
<unicorN2312> da programa
<Mile> aj za 3min samo jos da instaliram drajver za graficku i posle me pitaj sta te volja sve ce da sredimo
<unicorN2312> ajde
<Mile> ulazim na komp.
<unicorN2312> rijesio sam
<Mile> evo me jesi tu?
<unicorN2312> jesam
<Mile> e sad mi kazi da li si uspeo da se reg?
<unicorN2312> da znam kako uciniti ali opet drugi problem
<Mile> ovako treba /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<Mile> evo celokupno uputstvo ako zelis da menjas email ili tako nesto:
<Mile> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<unicorN2312> da znam sad ali mi je google iz nepoznatog razloga obrisao novi račun koji sam napravio samo zbog xchata i sad nemogu dovrsiti registraciju
<Mile> sta mislis pod racun? email
<unicorN2312> da
<unicorN2312> mislim da cu izmjeniti nick i napraviti novi mail
<Mile> uradi ponovo isto mozda ti stigne opet email
<Mile> mada dzabe se trudis nije uopste bitno da li je reg. nick ja sam moj jos kad reg. pa sam zaboravio sifru i ulazim bez login-a
<unicorN2312> pokusao sam se prijavit na gmail ali mi je obrisan acc
<unicorN2312> neznam zasto
<Mile> ee pa to je vec do tebe mozda si pogresio dok si pisao sifru ili username u svakom slucaju napravi novi besplatno je :D
<unicorN2312> aj cujemo se za 15 min bit cu unicorN23
<unicorN23> eto mile  sad je sve ok :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-12
<pocetnik> Sta je bolje instairati 32bit ili 64bit?
<pocetnik> Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-02-15
<pomoc> Kako ide ona komanda u terminal za otovorene konecija ka mrezi?
<Aleksa> netstat
<Aleksa> pomoc, http://askubuntu.com/questions/257263/how-to-display-network-traffic-in-terminal
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-19
<wlady> neko voljan da pomogne oko problema koju imam pri instalaciji VPSa na Debian 7?
<Atlantic777> wlady: kakav problem imaš?
<wlady> Atlantic777: nece da prepozna openSSL nesto
<Atlantic777> wlady: jesi li tu još uvek?
<Atlantic777> wlady: u svakom slučaju, svrati i sutra u toku dana pa možemo da rešavamo
<wlady> Atlantic777: budan pa javi se kad stignes :)
<wlady> mada ako je jos neko voljan za pomoc oko VPSa na Debianu, hvala unapred :)
<Atlantic777> wlady: hej, tu sam
<Atlantic777> probaj da dodaš libssl-dev
<Atlantic777> wlady: negde preporučuju i ovo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/979551/adding-ssl-support-to-python-2-6
<Atlantic777> u svakom slučaju, vidim da si kompajlirao py 2.6, u trenutku kada ga kompajliraš treba da imaš ssl-dev paket kako bi ga configure pythona primetio i uključio podršku za ssl
<wlady> neko voljan da pomogne oko problema sa virtual serverom na Debian 7mici?
<Atlantic777> wlady: nije ti stigla moja poruka?
<Atlantic777> wlady: instaliraj libssl-dev pa onda kompajliraj taj py 2.6
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-21
<svetanikola2013> dobro vece svima,da li neko ima podatak o useru suncokret,mislim koji grad
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-12
<DarkLord> Pozdrav ljudi
<nikolam> 'elou
<nikolam> zdravo tj
<DarkLord> Cao. Ne znam jel ste probali Ubuntu Budgie 17.10. Odlican je. Posle raznih linux sistema, mogu da kazem da sam vec meseca dana na Budgie
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-14
<vukadin> bog pomaze ljudoi :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8mrHmRzbuc
 * vukadin Vi ste jos jedini koji mi dajete i zivot i drzite meu zivotu :)
<vukadin> hvala vam :)
<vukadin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<vukadin> odo dodo ;)
<vukadin> ova mi je najmilija ;)
<petar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-18
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwB2MMMK9Ls&index=2&list=RDfL20E4cARcE
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8mrHmRzbuc
<vlah> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<vlah> odo dodo;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-02-15
<morebit> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<morebit> imali koga vodje?
 * morebit moja 'baba' dobila proljev Pa mi va moja masina malo kaki;(
<morebit> treba mi podrska!
<morebit> jel U zivotu naj moj brat 'azijat' i se prestavio?
<morebit> jel U zivotu naj moj 'brat' azijat Il se prestavio?
 * morebit ni vaske da lane A kamoli cojka da se javi:(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMWBlpxqJEU
 * morebit nedade mi djavo da umrem;(
<morebit> al cu i j a njemu zato doci glave;)
 * morebit djavo se zove "skripalj" 
<morebit> da sam i milobit!?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMWBlpxqJEU
<milobit-> odo dodo
 * milobit- ja nijesam ono sto sam No sam ono sto jesam
<milobit-> sta mi ti je zasto ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-10
<morebit> Jos me zovu 'Å¡argan' ili 'ljuta guja' u prevodu;(
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> mene odgojila 'baba Simana
<morebit> Uksicka ;)
<morebit> pricala mi je mnoge price u naj stari vakat i zeman
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyhIxc4xKWA
<milo-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SdSuwqHBfA
<ljutaguja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMXjtUtgSfg
<ljutaguja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N_1B-VFRn8
<ljutaguja> moj djedo je  Å¡ajkacu nosio svakodnevno a Å¡ubaru samo za svetkovine  ili na komunisticke poziva;)
<ljutaguja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfS59eVtmvE
<ljutaguja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<ljutaguja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<ljutaguja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkJ0sXztipM
<ljutaguja> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYfL6lFTlps
<ljutaguja> kad on prica ko da cujem price svoje 'babe uksicke
<ljutaguja> djedo ih ukopavo
<ljutaguja> a baba prezivele hranila i lecila
<ljutaguja> i jos danas nosim uspomenu Ratnika kacanske brigade
<ljutaguja> ja
<ljutaguja> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-11
<morebit> da sam i ja neki bit;)
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
 * morebit jos me zovu vaska karavlaska ;)
<morebit> to mi je jedina mana
<morebit> cujem da kodnas stize i Dana
<morebit> Vi ste mi najlepsa razonoda i nada
<morebit> da mi nije vas
<morebit> ne bi znao sta su gusle
<morebit> a vako sam posta specijalista u toj klasi  ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCrlGbhcN7M
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYjpKB6QDaU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8vEIjE3SNY
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-13
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oEyrSYJxqI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=686sUXkTyvs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wWcup4qD00
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmpG0wEMDPk
<milobit-> ma 'ljudi'
<milobit-> fali mi na nasa jedna pesma
<milobit-> hm!
<milobit-> dodo mozak me izdaje
<milobit-> a pamet me izdaje
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCi73rMmPMI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DizDmTeNTgE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8vEIjE3SNY
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-14
<morebit> http://www.rts.rs/page/magazine/ci/story/401/film-i-tv/3851728/milos-bikovic-bajaga-hotel-beograd.html
<morebit> ;)
<morebit> https://youtu.be/aScKr9GC3pA
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-15
<morebit> morebit da sam i ja neki bit'
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> malo sam nesto umoran
<morebit> ali radim ka crv
<morebit> kazu rad je coveka stvorija
<morebit> ko radi ne boji se gladi
<morebit> a ni zlo ne misli
<morebit> nema vremena
<morebit> za te male zadjevice
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YnPrW_yCmM
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMpZ8kPMdNY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvidOtmOJ0g
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWhI9BsPmQ
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLatBD9o8sw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqiKLNHa9ZA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAknYFIXqO4&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQhBTmeS_-k&feature=emb_rel_end
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-16
<kobit> hm
<kobit> zasto kodvas nema 'kolacica' ?!
<kobit> morebit kobit
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxOq2Y-v420
<kobit> ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zk-xMOTJ3aU
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ju7N0I8XIc&feature=emb_rel_end
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60ddir4zQE4
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtcsqDtMO3g
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5FAXB_9G5w
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh4c7Z_9st8
<kobit> samo za Atlantic777  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc
<kobit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqzg1zopZjc
<kobit> odo dodo
<kobit> interpol me goni;(
